# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Un nouveau portail dynamique  la fois professionnel et communautaire : vos avis ?

## Yogui

Bonsoir  tous !

*Nouveau 26/04/2009 : La 2 dclinaison de l'interface est en ligne !*

Depuis que vous connaissez Developpez, c'est--dire depuis  combien d'annes, nous avons toujours eu sensiblement la mme page d'accueil pour faire nos annonces :
http://www.developpez.com

Toutefois, ce soir marque le dbut d'une srie de changements sur nos "index de rubrique", comme nous les appelons. Nous allons commencer par l'index de la rubrique PHP, en test pendant quelque temps. Pendant cette priode bta, nous aimerions avoir votre avis sur la nouvelle ergonomie que nous avons choisie et sur les nouvelles fonctionnalits. N'hsitez pas  me spammer par MP,  donner  la suite vos impressions et vos suggestions, voire mme les bugs si vous en trouvez. Il y a d'ailleurs un salon ddi  cela sur notre chat pendant les premiers jours : http://chat.developpez.com

La premire rubrique avec le nouveau systme : http://php.developpez.com
Vous pouvez voir que nos convictions ne changent pas avec le temps, Developpez reste un espace de diffusion d'information gratuite et de qualit, et surtout (pour vous) nous refusons catgoriquement les publicits intrusives. Nous faisons notre possible pour mette en avant les informations les plus utiles, c'est pourquoi nous avons adopt un systme  trois colonnes pour notre nouvelle organisation.

Le grand changement pour vous, nos lecteurs, est que vous pourrez suggrer vos propres annonces. Par exemple, si vous voyez un dbat trs intressant sur les forums, vous pouvez en faire la promotion vous-mmes  l'aide de notre formulaire de suggestion d'annonces (connectez-vous en bas  droite avec votre identifiant forum). Si tout se passe bien, la phase de test sera bien sr tendue aux autres rubriques.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?  ::D: 


PS : Ce changement ne concerne pas le systme de navigation du haut de page, qui sera aussi modernis d'ici peu mais c'est encore un autre projet  :;):

----------


## 12monkeys

Bonsoir

Je trouve franchement le nouveau systme trs bien, c'est clair, les diffrents lments sont bien disposs... Il y a de nouvelles informations trs intressantes...

Petites remarques : je trouve un peu dommage que toutes les news ne soient plus sur la mme page, j'aimais bien, mais bon je peut comprendre le pourquoi. Cependant ne peut on pas songer  en rajouter, je trouve que 20 annonces c'est peu... 30 peut tre ?

Comme dans l'ancien systme, il manque l'anne sur la date, avec l'ancien systme je me demandais des fois de quand datait une annonce...

Quand on va sur les pages Sources, Scripts et Outils je tombe sur la page suivante :




> Vous devez vous connecter pour accder  cette partie du site. Si vous pensez qu'il s'agit d'une erreur, merci de contacter un administrateur. Nous contacter
> 
> Retourner  la page d'accueil
> S'enregistrer


Je ne sais pas si c'est li. Pourtant je me suis bien connect sur le nouvel index. D'ailleurs faudra t'il se connecter sur chaque index ou la connexion sera commune  l'ensemble du portail ?

----------


## Yogui

Tu es arriv quelques minutes trop tt, c'est rsolu normalement pour les pages intrieures (/cours, /sources etc.)

En effet, il est prvu d'avoir une session unique de login commune  toutes les rubriques. Mais pour l'instant, laissons cela uniquement  l'index PHP qui est le seul concern  :;): 

Concernant les news, je ne sais pas si tu as vu mais au contraire nous laissons dsormais tout l'historique ! Jusqu' prsent nous faisions le mnage de temps en temps... Pour l'anne, tu rflchis  l'envers, si tu regardes bien il y a au moins une annonce par semaine et mme l'heure s'affiche pour les annonces du jour. Il n'est pas trs utile de mettre l'anne si on a plusieurs annonces par jour  ::D: 
Il est toutefois possible d'ajouter l'anne si c'est ce que tout le monde prfre, l'information est en base ce n'est pas un problme du tout.

----------


## N1bus

Bonjour,

Sur IE7 : il n'y a pas de marge entre la colonne Actualit PHP et la colonne Serveurs/ Dbutants ....

Perso, je trouve que a manque de contraste entre les 3 colonnes : les dlimitation ne sont pas trs nettes

peut-etre qu'en mettant un bleu un peu plus soutenu dans les alauneTitleBar et alauneType , a ferait ressortir les bordures

En tout cas, l'ide est sympa.

----------


## hansaplast

Bonjour,

je trouve dommage la perte de lisibilit, avec l'ancienne mise en page, le regard pouvait glisser lascivement a la recherche d'une actu tentante. L, la police me semble trop petite, et les picto qui sont senss aider a la lecture,; un peu trop discrets.

enfin, je trouve dommage de mettre toutes les donnes d'une actu a la mme taille / mise en page.
j'aurait buien vu, par exemple un 

```

```

quoique le gras sur 'ancienne page tait superbement utilis, pour justement aider a la lecture.

plus des petites cots cosmtiques comme : 


```

```

un peut tre un :hover qui change legerement le bg pour les ".annonce", afin d'aider l'oeil a ne pas perdre la ligne

enfin, j'aurai mis plus en retrait la date, en inversant sa position avec celle du picto

En ce qui concerne la colonne centrale, j'aurai rduit la taille (~8pt) du titre qui attire bien trop le regard et mis plus d'espace entre les une (margin-bottom:30px :;): 

Quand a la troisime, a l'inverse de la seconde qui est assez criarde, je la trouve trop en retrait, ce qui donne une page pas trs homogne, mme si il est logique de mettre ces infos moins en avant.

+ une douce utopie : se baser sur : hcalendar  pour les annonces  ::): 

m'enfin, ce n'est qu'un avis personnel. Peut tre dut au fait que j'e n'ai pas un cran large (cf la premire colonne qui s'largit), et qui ne denigre en rien ce superbe boulot, bravo   ::yaisse2:: 


dite : attention, le title des liens n'est pas super top niveau rfrencement..., et les target="_blank" discutables vu le public vis

----------


## Doksuri

Bonjour,

j'ai demande un avis exterieur et neutre 'tu en penses quoi ?' et les points negatifs ressentis :
- on distingue mal les titres du nombre de commentaire : il faudrait que le titre 'saute' plus aux yeux (les 'XX commentaires' en plus petit ou le titre en gras)
- le cadre 'connexion' est mal place..

A part ca, ca rafraichit le site =) (il va falloir changer nos petites habitudes visuelles ^^)

Bravo a vous !

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je prcise que ce projet portail ne concerne pas tous le haut de page et la barre de navigation du haut, toute la partie du haut sera aussi bientt modernise mais cela fait l'objet d'un autre projet qui n'est pas encore visible.

Je rappelle que *le projet test se trouve ici sur la rubrique PHP* : http://php.developpez.com

----------


## smyley

a donne de la fraicheur c'est sympathique  ::): .

So, mon point de vue :
- J'aurai bien vu les actualits au centre et pas  gauche, aprs tout c'est les z'actus que je regarde en premier et elles sont encore et toujours excentres.
- Idem, le titre n'est pas assez mis en valeur par rapport au reste de l'annonce dans les z'actus. Par exemple, si au lieu de mettre "6 commentaires" on mettait "(6)" il serait possible de gagner de l'espace (quittes  mettre un petit ballon au survol du 6 pour informer qu'il s'agit du nombre de commentaires).
- Les "vus" (cf. 12656 vus) cartent tout le reste et au final on a une superposition trs irrgulires avec les commentaires, notes et vus
- Peut tre remplacer la bote "connexion" par une petite barre juste en dessous de la barre de navigation, en tout cas l elle est quasi invisible.

Voil  :;):

----------


## MaitrePylos

J'aime beaucoup, ne peux-ton pas changer les articles en changeant de page?

----------


## Halleck

> - Les "vus" (cf. 12656 vus) cartent tout le reste et au final on a une superposition trs irrgulires avec les commentaires, notes et vus
> ...
> 
> - Peut tre remplacer la bote "connexion" par une petite barre juste en dessous de la barre de navigation, en tout cas l elle est quasi invisible.
> 
> Voil


 +1 pour moi, je n'avais pas trouv la boite de connexion, et les commentaires "cassent" la disposition.

Je rejoins aussi les remarques sur les contrastes entre les news (un hover serait effectivement bienvenu), et surtout les contrastes entre les colonnes qu'on distingue peu.

Aprs c'est sr que a change bien, va falloir s'y habituer :-) La publicit n'est pas gnante  mon got, elle reste cible, donc pas de souci.

 ::king::

----------


## grunk

Pour moi ca se rsumera assez simplement : trop d'information tue l'information.
C'est un avis trs personnel , mais je trouve qu'on  vraiment beaucoup de chose  l'cran (ca semble tre la tendance gnra lde tous les portails) et finalement on trouve moins facilement ce que l'on cherche.

Comme ce qui  t dis prcdement, les infos sur les commentaires et le nombre de vu son  mon gout beaucoup trop visible , peut tre les voir uniquement sur un hover ?

Pour le cot positif , je trouve a vraiment bien de rafraichir un peu cette mise en page vieillisante  ::king::

----------


## Lung

> Pour moi ca se rsumera assez simplement : trop d'information tue l'information.
> C'est un avis trs personnel , mais je trouve qu'on  vraiment beaucoup de chose  l'cran (ca semble tre la tendance gnra lde tous les portails) et finalement on trouve moins facilement ce que l'on cherche.


+1
Au premier coup d'oeil, j'ai une impression de fouilli d'informations.
Je pense que des sparations plus franche entre les rubriques aideraient  la lisibilit.

----------


## ludosoft

Hello !

C'est super tout a !!! Par contre je trouve que le menu et le bandeau ne sont plus trop raccord du coup (le menu fait un peu trop onglet Win 3.11)...

Sinon j'aurais bien vu un truc pour, visuellement, mieux faire la diffrence entre le titre d'une actu et le nombre de commentaire, la note, etc. Exemple, passer le titre en gras ou alors simplement utiliser un gris 50% pour le texte "nombre de commentaire, note etc".

Bon boulot, je vais me sentir oblig de venir encore de nombreuses annes alors !  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## dvsoft

Bonjour,

Je le trouve moins lisible que l'ancien
L'affichage manque de contraste

Bonne journe  tous
Alain

----------


## cysboy

Bonjour 
Le fait de rajeunir l'interface est une trs bonne ide !  ::): 

Le fait est qu'avec cette version, on s'y perd un peu... 
Comme dit plus haut, il faudrait peu tre essayer de plus trancher dans les couleurs et les polices de caractres. 
*Exemple :* 
Garder le ct "mots cls" d'une news en gras pourrait pallier  a.

Avec l'ancien design, il suffisait de quelques secondes pour reprer une information pertinente  notre recherche tandis que l, il faut un peu plus de temps...  :;): 

Le fait de travailler sur les couleurs diminuerait peut tre aussi le ct "encart publicitaires" des articles. 

Mais l'ide est gnial, c'est des pinaillages qu'on fait l...

----------


## RideKick

PErsonellement je suis conscient du "choc" que cela provoque , mais c'est une habitude a prendre aussi ...je ne dis pas que les designers ne vont pas faire des retouches , je pense que toutes les remarques sont bonnes a prendre mais moi je commence a m'y faire et je trouve  a vraiment bien  ::king::

----------


## cedeber

Bonjour,

Comme certains, je trouve le renouvellement de l'interface une bonne ide, mais a manque clairement de clart. Je mettrai les titres des catgories en plus gras et je changerai de couleur de fond chaque catgorie, quitte  harmoniser chaque colonne dans une nuance de couleur diffrente pour facilit la lisibilit, histoire de voir en un coup d'oeil qui fait quoi.

Et une petite ide encore, pourquoi ne pas faire une interface dynamique que chacun peut personnaliser ? Aujourd'hui les frameworks javascript sont performants et relativement productifs.

----------


## khany

Bonjour !

Pour vous rpondre, j'ai mis l'index Dev. Web et le PHP nouveau en parallle sur mon cran.
Trs bonne ide de relooker les index mais, malheureusement, je rejoins quelques autres commentaires :

* Beaucoup trop d'infos et la plus pertinente (les actus) n'est absolument pas mise en vidence. Je regrette le fait de mettre en vidence les mots cl du titre. Chercher "Zend" ou "Eclipse" devient une sacre galre car les titres sont bien petits, tals sur plusieurs lignes et la sparation des actus n'est pas trs nette.

* Les icnes de la colonne centrale paraissent normes

* La sparation gnrale des rubriques n'est pas assez marque

* L'espace pub me parait mal gr ou mal plac; Je ne sais pas l'exprimer clairement mais ca me titille  ::lol:: 

Bref, vive le changement mais pas au dtriment de ce qui intresse le plus de personne : les annonces  :;): 

Bonne journe !

----------


## Jim_Nastiq

tout pareil que cysboy  ::king::

----------


## Seb33300

Pour ma part je la trouver beaucoup trop charger ce qui la rend beaucoup moins lisible.

Et la charte graphique ne colle pas avec le reste  ::aie::

----------


## rad_hass

Personnellement j'aime bien la 2me colonne des articles phares.
Par contre je trouve que la premire colonne est peu lisible, je signalerai par exemple :
- La partie nb de commentaire est presque plus visible que le titre (je verrais bien le nb de commentaire et le nb de fois vue en gris claire, une taille infrieure au titre).
- Le titre manque de visibilit, il faudrait peut tre augmenter la police, mettre du gras ou de la couleur.
- Peu d'espacement, on a l'impression que la page est un peu compress.

La 3me colonne surcharge un peu trop la page. (je prfre les titres des parts de la colonnes 3 ceci tant dit).

Sinon je suis pas fan des pictos choisi :-p

Bravo pour votre travaille en tout cas

----------


## ggnore

J'aime bien le style, moins l'organisation.

Trois listes verticales a fait beaucoup. La plus large, celle concernant les news est tout  gauche ce qui n'est pas trs standard, ni clair.

Je verrais mieux la zone news centre et peut tre les deux autres l'entoureraient.

Les icnes de la section news ne font pas trs propres par rapport au reste de la mise en page qui est assez fine.

----------


## bafman

perso, j'aime bien, mais effectivement les titre de news plus gros serai pas mal, et l'info sur le nombre de vue d'une news me semble compltement inutile et surcharge le tout

----------


## arno31

Trs sympa ce nouveau design.  ::king:: 
Il fait plus jeune en reprenant un style d'organisation trs  la mode.
D'une part les informations par chronologie mais aussi des slections pour accder  l'information plus rapidement et efficacement.
En plus ce design fait plus propre je trouve, l'ancienne version faisant un peu ngliger je trouve (mais bon je parle toujours du design et si je viens sur votre site quotidiennement c'est surtout pour le contenu  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Celira

::bravo:: 
Un peu plus d'espace et/ou plus d'accents sur les titres pour les news. Et  part a :  ::ccool::

----------


## juvamine

c'est beaucoup trop charg

les colonne sont trop colles

la pub est trs dsagrable car elle saute aux yeux. A l'cole a disait qu'on lit une page web comme un Z  l'envers. Donc la pub est la 1ere chose qu'on voit !

fin voil. Mon avis est donc plutot dfavorable, je suis pour une interface sobre...qui fait gagner en lisibilit.

----------


## djayp

Salut !

Plutt pas mal ce design c'est vrai qu'un coup de jeune n'est pas de trop !  ::): 
Alors voici mes avis :

Les plus :
- Icnes pour les rubriques 
- Sparation en 3 colonnes 
- Commentaires et toiles 
- Articles phares avec vignette
- Fond clair

Les moins (avec des ides d'amlioration) :
- Les titres des news sont peu visibles _->  mettre en gras ou plus gros_
- Page trop dense ou pas assez are _-> cartez davantage les colonnes, mettre les liens commentaires et les etoiles  gauche_
- La page manque de contraste _-> Utilisez des couleurs diffrentes pour le "background" des 3 colonnes, ne pas utiliser que le noir pour le texte_
- Formulaire de connexion tout en bas ->_ A remonter en haut_
- Titre "Actualit PHP" et "Serveur" trop petit -> _A agrandir par ex. comme le titre "Top 5 news"_

Voil ! En tous cas j'ai hte de voir la version finale !
A+

----------


## kaygee

Salut, bien la nouvelle mouture.

namoins une petite critique, le text est trop touff, l'espace entre les lments n'est pas suffisant.

le texte fait trop masse surtout entre l'actu et les serveur. Je pense que l'lment principale est l'actualit hors il est plus minimis  cause de la zone serveur.

il faudrait peut etre rduire un chouyat la zone publicit d'un quart pour placer au centre de la page, la fin de la zone actu et le dbut de la zone server.

@+++

----------


## Thes32

Salut,

La page est surcharg => Manque de Lisibilit trop d'lments  la fois
La Pub est plus frappante.

----------


## Floral

C'est joli, mais, trop d'information  l'cran. En plus la pub qui flashouille  gauche est super envahissante et c'est la premire chose qu'on voit: c'est un peu pnible et peu discret (bon ok la pub c'est pas faite pour tre discret donc a doit tre voulu).
Sinon effectivement, mettre en vidence les mots cls des titres des news tait une bonne ide, je trouve dommage qu'elle ne soit pas conserve.
O va ce qu'on crit dans la partie intitule "Mes actualits"? est-ce que a ajoute une news? pourquoi qu'une adresse, un titre un commentaire et une date? peut on utiliser du bbcode ou quelque chose de Similaire?
Je pense aussi qu'il serait intressant d'avoir galement les derniers sujets (autres que post-its) des forums, dans la partie de droite, a permettrait aux personnes en difficult de se faire aider plus rapidement (je n'ai moi mme pas toujours le rflexe d'aller immdiatement sur les forums).

----------


## JauB

C'est bien de changer d'interface de temps  autre, je trouve l'ide superbe  ::): 
je suis tout  fait d'accord avec @RideKick, les utilisateurs auront besoin d'un peu de temps pour se famliariser avec cette nouvelle interface.
Bravo pour tous ceux qui ont contribu  cette mise en oeuvre.
Bonne continuation  ::king::

----------


## millie

> C'est super tout a !!! Par contre je trouve que le menu et le bandeau ne sont plus trop raccord du coup (le menu fait un peu trop onglet Win 3.11)...


Je rpte ce qu' dit Marc. On est en train de travailler sur la mise  jour du footer et du header des pages, mais c'est un projet  part. Le tout sera effectivement plus harmonis d'ici peu.

Donc pour l'instant, on voulait surtout avoir un retour sur le contenu  :;):

----------


## Yogui

> perso, j'aime bien, mais effectivement les titre de news plus gros serai pas mal, et l'info sur le nombre de vue d'une news me semble compltement inutile et surcharge le tout


Pour ma part, je lis souvent les commentaires d'une actualit en mme temps que l'actu elle-mme, a me donne une meilleure comprhension des messages parfois un peu obscurs des news, ou simplement des aspects que je n'avais pas vus jusque-l  :;):

----------


## juvamine

il faudrait une interface paramtrable type iGoogle, pour savoir ce que l'on veut afficher peut etre ?

----------


## Yogui

> il faudrait une interface paramtrable type iGoogle, pour savoir ce que l'on veut afficher peut etre ?


C'est une bonne ide mais je ne suis pas sr que beaucoup de monde l'utilise, est-ce que d'autres personnes sont intresses par un systme personnalisable ?

----------


## djayp

Salut,

De mon point de vue je ne suis pas sur qu'une page d'accueil totalement personnalisable comme iGoogle soit trs utilise. 

Par contre, de petites personnalisations pourraient tre un gros plus pour le site :
- possibilit de slectionner ses langages/rubriques prfrs pour n'avoir que les articles/tutoriels/forums qui nous intressent
- possibilit de marquer un article ou un tuto pour le retrouver facilement plus tard (sorte de liste de favoris).

Voil ce ne sont que quelques ides !

A++

----------


## ovh

> C'est une bonne ide mais je ne suis pas sr que beaucoup de monde l'utilise, est-ce que d'autres personnes sont intresses par un systme personnalisable ?


Pas moi  ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon, la premire chose qui me frappe est la disposition des colonnes, je rejoins ggnore : il faudrait mettre les news au milieu et une colonne  sa gauche, l'autre  sa droite.
Ensuite, pour amliorer la sparation des lments, je mettrais une couleur de fond aux cadres pour bien les isoler des news, et afin qu'elles ressortent mieux. L c'est vrai que c'est noy dans la masse et c'est un peu touffu  ::?: 
C'est particulirement frappant sur les petites rsolutions (1024x768) o ce n'est pas trs agrable  lire !

Mais sur le contenu, l'ide est trs bonne, c'est un plus indniable car on met en avant beaucoup plus de ressources qu'avant. Juste un peu revoir le css et ce sera parfait  ::ccool::

----------


## Thes32

> C'est une bonne ide mais je ne suis pas sr que beaucoup de monde l'utilise, est-ce que d'autres personnes sont intresses par un systme personnalisable ?


Vu ce qui dois tre prsent sur le portail, je ne suis pas de cet avis.

----------


## cedeber

> C'est une bonne ide mais je ne suis pas sr que beaucoup de monde l'utilise, est-ce que d'autres personnes sont intresses par un systme personnalisable ?


Moi, oui, mais plutt sur la page d'accueil, que l'on puisse avoir en une seule page, les 10 dernires (par exemple) news des catgories de langages qui nous intressent, et avoir en petit de cts les rubriques peu visites.

Sur la page d'accueil d'une catgorie (comme celle de php pour le moment), ce n'est effectivement peut tre pas ncessaires car il faut avoir une vue globale et complte sur l'actualit.

----------


## smyley

Ce serai quand mme peut tre intressant d'avoir la possibilit de marquer une news comme "favoris" et qu'elle soit mise en valeur lors de la prochaine visite, histoire par exemple de suivre un dbat et de pouvoir rapidement voir o a en es ds la connexion au portail.

Ah oui, un truc : les blogs sont encore et toujours aux abonns absents ...  ::roll::

----------


## UNi[FR]

Je trouve la page plus agrable  lire (plus clair, les couleurs sont plus vives, la disposition, ...) que l'ancienne.Il y a une bonne dcoupe entre les diffrentes colonnes (sauf pour la 3me, voir plus bas) !

Points ngatifs
- Titre des news  mettre un peu plus en valeur
- Essayer de faire ressortir la 3me colonne (elle se fond trop dans le reste de la page)
- Le panel connexion est trs mal plac !
- Il manque une lgende pour les icnes
- *Edit* : Je trouve que les icnes font salles ! (mal dtour ou trop redimensionn) mais a manque d'homognit sur la qualit des icnes.
- Faire ressortir les titres de la deuxime colonne


Petite remarque :
a aurait t pas mal d'avoir la pagination en ajax !

Sinon je trouve ce nouveau look vraiment pas mal, a redonne un bon coup de jeune  notre site favori !

----------


## Hinault Romaric

Ce cool d'avoir une nouvelle interface sa montre que l'quipe de developpez est en activit a tout moment.
 Je trouve quand mme que c'est un peu touffu 
 En plus le formulaire de connexion ce trouve en bas a l'extrme droite c'est pas trs visible  sinon c'est pas mal  ::king::

----------


## lougne

Bonjour  tous,

L'ide est gniale mais je viens de me rendre compte que cela manque de contraste et de dmarcation surtout  cause de nos crans plats pour la plupart. Oui car j'ai test sur un cran cathodique pas de problme de lisibilit sauf quelques problmes sur la taille des polices, Sur un cran 19" Acer srieux problme de contraste, les lignes de dmarcations disparaissent ce qui rend la lecture difficile et enfin sur un cran haut de gamme la qualit revenait comme au dpart( cathodique)

Ceci tant je crois qu'il faudrait renforc un peu les couleurs et la taille des polices car je pense que ce sont nos crans plats ( pour la plupart ) qui sont fautif.

ah oui le formulaire de connexion n'a rien  faire en bas  ::D: , j'adore la colonne du milieu surtout avec des images parlantes. L'ide des icnes et vraiment top du top c'est d'ailleurs la mode en ce moment. 

Et vu que nous sommes dans un lieu d'amoureux d'informatique, pourquoi ne pas nous balancer un maximum de fonctionnalit en AJAX par exemple, rien que cela pourrait diminu la quantit d'informations  affich directement. On pourrait aussi personnalis nos centres d'intrts selon les informations (actualits) qu'on voudrait lire

----------


## Yogui

Concernant AJAX, j'ai pour ma part un avis plus mitig. Autant c'est intressant d'un point de vue utilisateur, autant mettre en place cette techno sans se tirer une balle dans le pied (rfrencement & SEO) est une autre affaire... Pour le moment nous avons opt pour la simplicit, peut-tre que nous voluerons  nouveau par la suite ? Qu'en pensez-vous ? Plus d'AJAX ?

Notez que la connexion utilisateur se fait justement en AJAX  :;):

----------


## grunk

> C'est une bonne ide mais je ne suis pas sr que beaucoup de monde l'utilise, est-ce que d'autres personnes sont intresses par un systme personnalisable ?


Sans tomber dans le netvibe ou igoogle , il serait apprciable de pouvoir trier les news (je parle de l'index gnral pas spcifiquement php).

Par exemple une ligne de checkbox juste en dessous des onglets avec un tri en live des actu en fonction de nos choix pourrait tre apprciable (par exemple les news Bi,C#, delphi ne m'interesse pas , je ne coche pas les checkbox concerne).

C'est un autre projet , mais dans la mme ide , la possibilit de choisir quels onglets on peut avoir serait vraiment bien. Encore une fois il y'a certains onglet qui ne m'interesse pas et ou je n'ai jamais t , du coup il prennent de la place pour pas grand chose.

Au niveau des index spcifique (php, web,c++) il pourrait tre sympathique d'avoir un bloc des dernier messages du forum peut tre ? Un bloc avec 5 FAQ alatoire ?
Soyons fou , les deux premire colonnes sont fixes et la dernire personnalisable. Choisir par exemple quel bloc on veut voir afficher ?

Quoi qu'il en soit je pense qu'un minimum de personnalisation sur le contenu serait bnfique, j'imagine que les usages du site sont trs variables. Certains sont plus ax forum , d'autre plus sur les cours , etc...
Bon courage en tt cas  ::):

----------


## Marc Lussac

Cher amis  ::): 

Merci  tous pour vos commentaires.
Pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore fait n'hsitez pas  poster votre avis  la suite  ::ccool:: 

Nous avons not un certains nombre de remarques trs pertinentes, et lanc une discussion avec l'quipe de dveloppement pour voir ce qu'il conviens de faire, nous allons donc en discuter ensemble de voir  vous proposer dans le futur une version amliore du portail  ::): 

Merci  tous  ::ave:: 

 ::merci::

----------


## Erwan31

Bonjour,
je crois qu'un "relookage" complet s'imposait en effet et la rpartition en 3 colonnes est trs pertinente au vu de la quantit d'informations prsente.
C'est graphiquement plus actuel et un peu plus frais que la version prcdente.

Je "plussoie" sur la plupart des remarques qui on t faites, notamment sur la *surcharge d'informations*, la mauvais placement de la bote de connexion et le traitement graphique de la zone d'actus.

Il y aurait plusieurs choses  amliorer:

*Globalement*: 

> les onglets (Actualit PHP...) sont beaucoup trop discret, a manque de hirarchisation  ce niveau l.
> Surcharge d'information et absence flagrante de *blanc tournants* (espace autour des zones de contenus pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas) et principalement  l'intrieur de chaque bloc, les interlignes sont trop faibles.
Les colonnes et les blocs ne sont pas suffisamment espaces, a manque de respiration aussi bien entre les lments de contenus qu' droite et  gauche de l'interface globale.

*Zone Actualit PHP*:




> - Par exemple, si au lieu de mettre "6 commentaires" on mettait "(6)" il serait possible de gagner de l'espace (quittes  mettre un petit ballon au survol du 6 pour informer qu'il s'agit du nombre de commentaires).


Non l'identification doit se faire logiquement *avant* le survol mais en effet le texte _commentaires_ fait double emploi avec la bulle.
> Il faudrait augmenter la taille de la bulle pour obtenir une surface cliquable suffisante.

> Comme dj dit *les icnes* ne suffisent pas  une identification rapide du type de contenu attendu et certains d'entre eux ne sont pas comprhensible faute de ne pas tre assez universelles. Un code couleur inhrent  chaque section (tuto,livres...) agrment d'un titre et un *regroupement* des sections de mme type permettrait d'y voir plus clair.
Mme remarques sur la taille du titre et les rollover

*Colonne centrale*:

On ne sait pas d'emble  quoi a correspond, on devine que ce sont des tuto mais c'est pas vident au premier abord.

*Colonne de droite*:

Globalement l'ensemble est trop trait de manire homogne (en tapis comme ont dit en mise en page), il n'y a pas de zones saillantes et c'est visuellement trs austre et graphiquement un peu pauvre, bref cette zone sera trs probablement boude en l'absence d'accroches visuelles.
Au niveau du contenu a fait un peu zone fourre-tout sans qu'on puisse deviner la *logique de hirarchisation (exception faire de l'ordre vertical)
et ventuellement de regroupement* sous-jacente aux diffrentes blocs.

On parlait de surcharge d'information, or je ne suis pas certain que la bloc AUTRE DEBAT par exemple soit vraiment ncessaire si je peux me permettre.

Dans l'idal chaque titre de bloc devrait tre auto-suffisant, c'est--dire qu'ils soient suffisamment comprhensibles et explicites hors contexte, or ici les titres _Comparatifs_ et _les meilleurs..._ ne sont pas assez explicites.


Voila pour moi  :;):

----------


## RomainVALERI

Juste une remarque  propos de la publicit : il faut bien entendu couvrir le cot des serveurs (et tout autre cot de fonctionnement d'ailleurs), mais la possibilit de se cotiser "entre nous" (utilisateurs du site, d'une manire qu'il faudrait dterminer) plutt que de recourir  la publicit ne vous semble-t-elle pas envisageable ?

En ce qui me concerne, je considre la qualit et la quantit d'information de _developpez_ largement digne d'tre rtribue, ne serait-ce que pour la rendre possible (et indpendante ^^), et je trouverais normal de contribuer financirement.

En revanche, je comprends bien que la gratuit et l'immdiatet de l'accs  l'information font partie des fondements premiers de ce site, et ont particip  son succs, et je ne propose pas de "fermer les portes". Pourquoi ne pas commencer par proposer tout simplement aux utilisateurs, au moment o ils postent leur 20eme ou 50eme message, de payer une (faible) cotisation, en expliquant  la fois le sens de la dmarche, son utilit, et son caractre facultatif. Ou ventuellement une inscription "pro" ou "premium" (ou tout autre terme qu'on jugera pertinent), donnant ventuellement accs  des avantages qu'on pourrait imaginer : accs  certaines archives, etc.

Mais  ::oops::  je pars en digression sur les modes de financement du site.. ^^ donc conclusion : la publicit est quand mme trs volumineuse. (mme si  ce que j'ai compris des posts prcdents elle ait dj chang de place...)

----------


## millie

@RomainVALERI : Je pense que le trs gros plus de dvp, c'est que tout soit gratuit justement. Et je pense que la plupart des visiteurs ne sont pas prt pour payer pour a (moi le premier).

D'autant plus que restreindre les accs restreint les rfrencements par les moteurs de recherche, donc le nombre de visiteurs potentiels.

Mais ce n'est que mon avis.

----------


## N1bus

> Concernant AJAX, j'ai pour ma part un avis plus mitig. Autant c'est intressant d'un point de vue utilisateur, autant mettre en place cette techno sans se tirer une balle dans le pied (rfrencement & SEO) est une autre affaire... Pour le moment nous avons opt pour la simplicit, peut-tre que nous voluerons  nouveau par la suite ? Qu'en pensez-vous ? Plus d'AJAX ?
> 
> Notez que la connexion utilisateur se fait justement en AJAX


 
Pour ma part , Ajax c'est comme Flash en son temps, les gens en mettent partout . C'est la mode, quoi...

Ajax si besoin oui, mais avec parcimonie

Et c'est bienvenu pour la connexion .  ::king::

----------


## RomainVALERI

> @RomainVALERI : Je pense que le trs gros plus de dvp, c'est que tout soit gratuit justement. Et je pense que la plupart des visiteurs ne sont pas prt pour payer pour a (moi le premier).
> 
> D'autant plus que restreindre les accs restreint les rfrencements par les moteurs de recherche, donc le nombre de visiteurs potentiels.
> 
> Mais ce n'est que mon avis.


C'est pourquoi 


> je ne propose pas de "fermer les portes".


^^ 

Je parlais de contributions "spontanes" : il y a probablement d'autres personnes que moi qui sont prtes  contribuer, que chacun fasse en fonction de ses moyens, le principe tant de rester indpendants des annonceurs et du systme marchand, c'est tout ^^

ps : on paie tellement de choses indues qui devraient tre gratuites dans une journe... alors je me dis que quand on a accs  une mine d'informations comme _developpez_, grce notamment au temps pass par toi et beaucoup d'autres de l'quipe de rdacteurs/modrateurs  :;):  , a a de la valeur ^^ 

(et regarde comment les journaux gratuits ont tu la presse libre  :;):  )
_
edit aprs le "point final de la discussion" par Marc Lussac : (je n'ai pas voulu poster  nouveau, pour ne pas "troller" : effectivement ce n'est pas le sujet  proprement parler ^^ mais je crois que le dbat serait intressant  tenir sur un autre thread un de ces 4  je vous laisse dbattre des couleurs, largeurs, polices, et autres dtails, a ne m'intresse pas...)_

----------


## N1bus

Il y a galement (sur IE7) un problme avec le div de connexion (id="loginForm") qui est plus large que les autres div (class="category") et la bordure de droite a disparu . peut-tre qu'en mettant la table width="99%" au lieu de 100% ... ou moins ... sinon a vient d'ailleurs.

Pas de probleme sous FF3

Eventuellement, une puce discrte pour les liens *Comparatifs*, *Les meilleurs* et *Autres dbats* pour bien marquer la liste

+ centrer la pagination des actus si elles se retrouvent en colonne du milieu, ce serait plus quilibr

----------


## ram-0000

Quelques ides et remarques comme cela :

C'est dense (pensez  ceux qui n'ont que 1024 pixels de rsolution sur leur portable).Une frontire plus marque  droite de la zone "Actualit PHP"Une alternance de couleurs 'bleu ciel" puis "blanc" entre les diffrentes newsUne possibilit de trier par la colonne de gauche (tutoriels/dbat/actualit/...) ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Juste une remarque  propos de la publicit : il faut bien entendu couvrir le cot des serveurs (et tout autre cot de fonctionnement d'ailleurs), mais la possibilit de se cotiser "entre nous" (utilisateurs du site, d'une manire qu'il faudrait dterminer) plutt que de recourir  la publicit ne vous semble-t-elle pas envisageable ?
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, je considre la qualit et la quantit d'information de _developpez_ largement digne d'tre rtribue, ne serait-ce que pour la rendre possible (et indpendante ^^), et je trouverais normal de contribuer financirement.
> 
> En revanche, je comprends bien que la gratuit et l'immdiatet de l'accs  l'information font partie des fondements premiers de ce site, et ont particip  son succs, et je ne propose pas de "fermer les portes". Pourquoi ne pas commencer par proposer tout simplement aux utilisateurs, au moment o ils postent leur 20eme ou 50eme message, de payer une (faible) cotisation, en expliquant  la fois le sens de la dmarche, son utilit, et son caractre facultatif. Ou ventuellement une inscription "pro" ou "premium" (ou tout autre terme qu'on jugera pertinent), donnant ventuellement accs  des avantages qu'on pourrait imaginer : accs  certaines archives, etc.
> 
> Mais  je pars en digression sur les modes de financement du site.. ^^ donc conclusion : la publicit est quand mme trs volumineuse. (mme si  ce que j'ai compris des posts prcdents elle ait dj chang de place...)


a n'est pas du tout le sujet de la discussion, pour l'instant la mise en place d'un ventuel systme de donation n'est pas dans nos priorits, nos priorits c'est le changement total de l'appli site.

Pour le reste developpez restera gratuit il n'est pas prvu qu'il y ai des parties payantes... Donc discussion inutile.

Merci de votre comprhension  :;):

----------


## danielhagnoul

Bonsoir.

Premire impression : une impression de fouillis,  de confusion.

Trop de choses attirent le regard et la taille des  caractres est trop petite.

----------


## Kioo

Salut,

(Je n'ai pas lu les messages prcdents.)

Ca a l'air plus clair, un petit hover sur la liste serai le bienvenu.
Ca pas l'air trop fouilli compar au menu    ::):

----------


## Erwan31

> Premire impression : une impression de fouillis,  de confusion.


+1 Le rsultat d'un manque de hirarchisation visuelle des contenus et je suppose d'absence de parti prix clair et tranch dans le dcoupage de l'interface.
Mais je sais bien que les choix ne sont jamais vidents  faire s'agissant du zoning, surtout avec une kyrielle de rubriques.

Bon courage en tous cas pour la suite  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

On perd en lisibilit pour les actualits (alors que c'est ce qui fait la renomme de DVP).

Quelques suggestions:

- mettre les actualits au centre

- utiliser une police plus lisible pour les actualits (l'ancienne tait trs bien)

- utiliser une couleur de fond diffrente s'il s'agit:

d'une contribution d'un rdacteur (tuto, reportage)d'une actualit sur l'informatiqued'une critique de livred'un dbat ou d'un sondage sur les forumsd'un tlchargement

(couleurs non contractuelles)

----------


## rupteur

Bonjour,

Page trop charge  mon got.
On perd en lisibilit (notamment sur les news).

Peut tre faut-il limiter l'affichage  2 colonnes au lieu de 3 ?

Faire voluer le site est une bonne ide  alors bon courage pour la refonte !

----------


## KristoV

Bonjour,

Dj, j'aime beaucoup la distribution en 3 colonnes que je trouve assez efficace. Toutefois, comme dit plus haut, il risque d'y avoir des problmes de visualisation sur les crans avec une faible voire trs faible rsolution mais  la limite... qui utilise de tels crans de nos jours ^^.

J'observe qu'il manque la syndication... comment je vais faire, moi pour suivre mes catgories prfres avec mon lecteur de news, hein !!!  ::cry:: 

Sinon, je trouve qu'il y a un rel problme de tenue de l'oeil. On a du mal  rester attentif  ce qu'on lit. Quelles sont les informations les plus importantes sur cette page ? Personnellement, je pense que l'actualit devrait tre un poil mise en avant. Avant, elle prenait l'intgralit de la page, a faisait un peu beaucoup mais l, on a tendance  la passer  la trappe du fait de sa discrtion.

Je trouve que c'est une bonne ide de mettre en avant certains articles dans la colonne centrale mais qui choisi les articles  mettre en avant ? Effectivement, les utilisateurs vont suggrer des articles ou des sujets  mettre en avant mais il faudra quelqu'un pour dcider de la pertinance ou non de la mise en avant. 

Maintenant que j'y pense, ne serait-il pas plus pertinant d'avoir le contenu de la deuxime colonne sur une premire ligne et le reste en-dessous sur deux colonnes ?

Je suis conscient que de refondre un site de la taille de developpez.com n'est pas chose aise, je vous souhaite bon courage !

Ah oui, au fait... le site fait beaucoup plus "pro" maintenant, flicitations et continuez dans ce sens.

----------


## ram-0000

> ...Toutefois, comme dit plus haut, il risque d'y avoir des problmes de visualisation sur les crans avec une faible voire trs faible rsolution mais  la limite... qui utilise de tels crans de nos jours ^^.


Moi, tous les jours, je suis en 1024X768 (limite max de mon portable)  ::aie::

----------


## Yogui

> J'observe qu'il manque la syndication... comment je vais faire, moi pour suivre mes catgories prfres avec mon lecteur de news, hein !!!


Si si elle est l :
http://php.developpez.com/index/rss
http://php.developpez.com/index/atom

----------


## khayyam90

L'URL de la syndication n'a pas chang, elle est mme accessible par http://php.developpez.com/rss.php et http://php.developpez.com/atom.php

----------


## Erwan31

> Dj, j'aime beaucoup la distribution en 3 colonnes que je trouve assez efficace. Toutefois, comme dit plus haut, il risque d'y avoir des problmes de visualisation sur les crans avec une faible voire trs faible rsolution mais  la limite... qui utilise de tels crans de nos jours ^^.


Vu la cible on peut exclure le 800X600, aprs c'est surtout un choix de prise en compte ou non des appareils portatifs (Iphone, Blackberry...) mais au vu de travail supplmentaire que a demande, je doute que fasse parti des priorits.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

> Vu la cible on peut exclure le 800X600, aprs c'est surtout un choix de prise en compte ou non des appareils portatifs (Iphone, Blackberry...) mais au vu de travail supplmentaire que a demande, je doute que fasse parti des priorits.


Sur mon iPod touch sa passe quand mme bien  :;):

----------


## hansaplast

petite ide en passant : vous avez essay la mise en page a deux colonnes, en alternant les colonne 2 et 3 sur une seule?

si une configuration doit etre faisable par l'utilisateur, c'est justement celle ci, je pense... car la lisibilit, sur les cran peu large serait amliore par la suppression d'une des deux colonne (plus d'espace pour celle de gauche)
(ca me semble pas trop complexe : les deux dnas un meme div dont la largeur est soit la largeur d'une div soit de deux div, celle ci etant redimensionne au document.ready selon un cookie :


```

```

bon, ca impose une mise en page avec des div plutot que des table, mais ceci devrait suffire :
passer de :


```

```

a : 


```

```

----------


## ledisciple

Trs bien de bouger un peu les lignes et de restyler le site de temps en temps. Ca prouve que c'est vivant, mme si c'est vrai qu'on perd ces repres dans un premier temps !

----------


## KristoV

Youhou, c'est encore moi,

En fait, aprs avoir parl avec moi-mme et rflchi un peu, je me demande si la solution  la perte d'attention ne serait pas simplement une sparation plus nette entre chaque colonne.

Je peux vous donner un exemple tout moche avec du noir si vous voulez :

----------


## Yogui

Bonsoir  tous,

Nous avons pris en considration vos remarques et nous avons prpar une dclinaison de notre interface :
http://php.developpez.com/

Merci de nous donner votre avis  ::D:

----------


## matrix788

Bonsoir,

C'est dj beaucoup mieux. par contre, vous ne pensez pas que les couleurs, il y aurait quelques modifications  faire : 

titre en encart bleu, trop bleu fonc, un dgrad serait chouette.
le nombre de commenntaire en saute pas tout de suite aux yeux : est-ce d  la couleur trop claire ?
Mme chose pour els toiles : en orange, ou bleu claire (pour aucune pub).

Pas d'icne pour les "partenaires" ? je verrais bien une sorte de pancarte.

Pour l'encart "connexion", j'ai l'impression que "mot de passe oubli" et "s'inscrire" sont trop coll au "form" : un demi <hr> serait-il judicieux ?

----------


## gwinyam

Je confirme pour l'aspect fouillis, notamment pour la partie Actualits.

C'est le seul problme que j'ai avec pour le moment. Cependant, cela reste une excellente ide et le boulot ralis est trs intressant.

Flicitations pour l'initiative. ::king::

----------


## UNi[FR]

C'est dj beaucoup mieux !!

Je reste nanmoins sceptique quant  la qualit des icnes.

Et je ritre ma requte pour ce qui est de mettre une lgende en haut ou en bas pour les icnes (voir mme peut-tre la possibilit de slectionner le type de news  afficher!)

En tout cas c'est du trs bon travail !!

----------


## djayp

Salut ! 

Sympa cette nouvelle dclinaison ! La page est plus are, les enttes plus visibles, les news mieux spares, on s'approche de la perfection  ::wink::   . 
Allez je vais faire mon difficile et dire que c'est un peu trop rectangulaire  mon got... Mais bon si on commence comme a on ne s'en sort plus !
Beau boulot en tous cas !  ::king:: 
A+

----------


## Erwan31

Bonsoir,
dans l'ensemble c'est plus clair et moins charg en informations mais cette version est graphiquement infrieure  la version prcdente (filets bleus trop voyants, centrage des titres injustifis...)
Ceci dit, difficile de se prononcer sur le graphisme et la cohrence de l'ensemble sans avoir votre modle de header. Est-il ncessaire de critiquer le graphisme indpendamment du header?

Bonne ide les titres A LA UNE et BEST OF.

La bote de connexion devrait passer dans le header, a serait plus conventionnel.

La destination du bloc "Frameworks professionnels" diffrente des 3 bloc prcdents n'est pas clairement identifie (malgr le "Dbat PHP "), une partie du traitement graphique de ce bloc devrait tre diffrent des autres et renseigner instantanment sur la destination (en l'occurrence le forum).

Les 3 derniers blocs de BEST OF sont visuellement encore trop peu attractifs.

----------


## N1bus

Ben moi, j'dis Nickel !  ::king:: 

C'est mieux mis en valeur maintenant, plus clair et bien ar.
On distingue trs bien les 3 colonnes.

Actus : parfait ! les icnes sont trs bien . les titres sont bien visibles.
A la une : les descriptions meriteraient un petit *justify*, sinon c'est propre.
le best of : parfait !

dans l'ensemble : les Vus, commentaires et toiles sont discrets . c'est nickel.

(j'aime bien les couleurs )
 ::chin::

----------


## Lung

Cette nouvelle version est visuellement beaucoup mieux.
 :;): 

Les sparations sont clairement visibles.

----------


## turican2

Ce lundi matin contrairement  dimanche, les zones sont vraiment mieux spares. Avoir ajout des cadres autour, permet de suivre naturellement la colonne dans laquelle on se trouve. Le contraste entre les news pair et impair, et le fait de les avoir mis en gras est nettement plus plaisant.

* Il faudrait ventuellement rduire de padding autour des logos "A la une"

* augmenter le nombres de news visible qui est actuellement de 20  40 ou 60. Nos super molettes de souris ne serviraient sinon  rien  ::D: 

en tout cas cette forme pourrait tre la dfinitive que a me choquerait nullement du monde. Trs bon boulot.


Edit1: Juste un truc. Comme c'est une page en debugging, il faudrait la versionner et le rendre visible sur la page. Sinon comment je sais quand reposter un commentaire?  ::king::

----------


## KristoV

Effectivement, cette version est beaucoup mieux, la sparation des colonnes est maintenant  plus visible.

Toutefois, comme turican2, je regrette que le nombre de news visibles soit aussi limit. Ne pourrait-il pas y avoir une liste droulante nous permettant de choisir le nombre de news dsires sur la page (20-50-100 par exemple) ?

Bon, ok, je chipote !




> Edit1: Juste un truc. Comme c'est une page en debugging, il faudrait la versionner et le rendre visible sur la page. Sinon comment je sais quand reposter un commentaire?


+1

----------


## beegees

Bonjour Yogui,

Perso, je trouve cela gnial.

Encore plus gnial que tu as commenc en PHP car je suis fan de PHP.

Donc pour moi a vaut bien un 8/10 (mme si on m'a pas demand de ct  ::mouarf:: ).

Bon boulot.

beegees

----------


## rad_hass

C'est mieux, beaucoup mieux ...

Il manquerait juste un petit effet pour que a soit un peu plus moderne et sexy ... Ca serait bien de faire soit un dgrad, soit un peu d'ombrage pour la partie titre des parts ... Le bloc couleur et un peu trop uniforme, alors qu'un petit effet 3d (avec un bleu un peu plus claire ?) donnerait un rendu visuel impeccable ^^ (on peut trouver des exemples avec un peu tout les sites qui utilise des multi-tabs, genre igoogle, netvibes, myyahoo ...)

En tout cas grand bravo et merci pour vos efforts

----------


## Thes32

::king::  Jolie boulot^^

----------


## Rizzen

Plein cran 17' 4/3

Je trouve que la page fais pas du tout quilibr. Je prfrerais avoir l'actualit au centre et plus large. Le bloc pub et best of je le trouve aussi trop imposant par rapport au reste. Je trouve que a fait plus bordlique que l'ancienne version (pour les autres rubriques). 


Rduit
a devient horrible de lire l'actualit qui rtrcit et pas le reste


Pour rsum quand j'arrive sur la page j'ai l'impression qu'il y a plus de pub qu'autre chose

----------


## Bisnrs

@Rizzen : Malheureusement la largeur de la colonne de droite nous est impose par la pub et ne peut pas tre rtrcie. Comme elle fait 300px de large, elle prend donc 1/3 de l'cran en 1024 et on ne peut pas le changer ...

----------


## Rizzen

Bas suffit de retirer la pub :XD. Rduire la colonne du milieu dans ce cas la  ::): .Sinon mettre la pub dans le mme type de cadre (best of, actualit,..) a permettrait d'unifier un peu plus le tout et supprimer les cadres dans  la une pour en faire une colonne comme le reste.

J'aime bien l'homognit ^^, et les escaliers du au taille de colonne diffrente je trouve pas cela non plus trs jolie.

sinon au global trs bon boulot faut quand mme le prciser

----------


## elitost

il a une bonne tte ce portail.

----------


## sedryk

Hello tout le monde,

Je n'avais pas rpondu pour la prcdente version mais mon avis allait dans le sens gnral. Pour celle-ci voil mes remarques en vrac :

- Le formulaire de connexion en bas lorsqu'on est dconnect est assez anti ergonomique, il faudrait le remonter en haut

- Le titre "A la une" qui concerne toute la colonne est coll  la premire catgorie (en l'occurence "serveur") alors qu'il y a un espace entre chaque catgorie ce qui donne l'impression que seule la premire catgorie est  la une.

- Je suis pas fan de la mise en page 3 colonnes du type (grande, petite, petite). De plus quelque part les "A la une" sont un peu des actualits avec un focus, il faudrait peut-tre essayer plutt une mise en page en 2 colonnes. dans la premire colonne : les "A la une" en ligne avec en dessous le fil des actualits et dans la 2me colonne la pub et les "best of"

Ce n'est que mon avis  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marc Lussac

*Le formulaire de connexion est en bas et il y est trs bien.*

Pour l'instant ce formulaire ne sert qu'aux visiteurs qui veulent proposer des news et c'est tout.

 ::merci::

----------


## Erwan31

> @Rizzen : Malheureusement la largeur de la colonne de droite nous est impose par la pub et ne peut pas tre rtrcie. Comme elle fait 300px de large, elle prend donc 1/3 de l'cran en 1024 et on ne peut pas le changer ...


Salut,
si c'est pas dj fait, essayer tout de mme avec un _max-width:100%; height:auto;_ sur l'image de la pub et en passant la largeur de colonne en % ou sans largeur. Mais je ne sais pas si dans ce cas de figure a peut fonctionner.

Sinon avoir place la colonne principale  gauche pourquoi pas mais il faut avoir une bonne raison de sortir des conventions (1 colonne centrale plus large et la/les colonnes latrales moins larges) or l *a priori* je n'en vois pas (Difficile de se prononcer dfinitivement sur sa pertinence sans connatre les contraintes et la stratgie de com)
La rduction du viewport devrait laisser plus d'espace  la colonnes des news grce  un _min-width_, histoire d'installer une hirarchie et la mise en relief de cette colonne.
Pour pouvoir critiquer le graphisme de l'interface, il me semble qu'il vaudrait mieux attendre de voir le look du header mais en l'tat et en tant que Web Designer, je trouve que cette zone de contenu prise individuellement n'est pas encore au point (aussi bien sur le plan graphique que sur le plan ergonomique)

Voila mais dans l'ensemble comme je l'ai dj dis c'est plus clair  :;):

----------


## FERDIKAM

La nouvelle dclinaison du portail est chouette. Mais lorsque je me logue je ne vois aucune information (un lien portant mon identit).A part que je vois le lien de dconnexion.Pour rejoindre les autres peut-tre amliorer le contraste serait encore plus interressant.MErci

----------


## pcaboche

C'est dj beaucoup mieux, mais on peut encore amliorer:

- On peut rendre les annonces plus lisibles. En effet, la date prend beaucoup de place pour rien, on peut optimiser l'espace en mettant la date sous l'icne (voir pice jointe)

- la colonne "Actualits" devrait tre au centre, pour un meilleur quilibre visuel. 


Je me pose une question de fond sur cette colonne " la Une": Quels articles vont y figurer ?

Imaginons qu'un rdacteur publie un article sur les nouveauts du tout dernier framework TrucMuche 5.0. Nul doute que l'article en question aura les honneurs de faire la Une, alors que beaucoup des infos qu'il contient proviennent du site de l'diteur.

Maintenant imaginons qu'un rdacteur publie un article beaucoup plus pointu mais de grande qualit (par exemple un article sur la transforme de Fourier, sur un simulateur de jet de particules, ou sur de la paralllisation ou de la programmation distribue). Vu que de tels articles sont loin d'tre accessibles  tous, il est fort peu probable fasse un jour la Une, alors mme que dveloppez compte de nombreux rdacteurs de talent !

Avec cette Une, ne risque-t-on pas de favoriser des articles "creux", au dtriment d'articles intressants mais peu accessibles ? Avec une telle politique, comment peut-on esprer attirer des informaticiens de renom ? (ceux que l'on rencontre habituellement lors de confrences).

Une solution pourrait tre de mettre en Une un article "Dbutant" et un article "Expert", afin de montrer que dveloppez s'adresse  tout type de public. Ne sachant pas si c'est effectivement cette solution qui est envisage, je soulve la question ici.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ce qui figure  la "Une de l'exemple PHP" n'est qu'un exemple pour la rubrique PHP, ce qu'il va y avoir sur les autres rubrique peut tre totalement diffrent..

C'est le responsable de rubriques qui y met ce qu'il veux, le projet portail ne consiste qu' proposer un outil et c'est tout.

Chaque rubrique pourra utiliser cette partie comme elle le souhaite, plutt que de se perdre en conjectures diverses personnellement je serais plutt d'avis de laisser les responsables de rubriques s'amuser  laisser libre cours  leur crativit dans l'utilisation de ce service, et ensuite c'est avec l'exprience et l'avis des visiteurs qu'on apprendra  utiliser au mieux cette partie...  :;): 

Pour finir les index ne sont pas des plateforme articles mais ont pour vocation  annoncer les news et toutes les ressources, ton histoire de classement par niveau ou tout autre classement ne concerne que les annonces articles ou la faon de les prsenter sur les page /cours, et ici on ne parle que de la partie portail index accueil des rubriques, en version 1 basique, on pourra ensuite amliorer certains choses par la suite...

----------


## pcaboche

> Ce qui figure  la "Une de l'exemple PHP" n'est qu'un exemple pour la rubrique PHP, ce qu'il va y avoir sur les autres rubrique peut tre totalement diffrent..


Ok. Je pensais ( tort) que l'index de la rubrique PHP tel que prsent ici devrait tre reprsentatif de ce qui serait appliqu  l'ensemble des rubriques, d'o certaines interrogations et inquitudes.

Merci Marc pour ces prcisions.  ::king::

----------


## Marc Lussac

On  omis de vous donner cette prcisions en effet.

En gros la colonne deux est une colonne libre, pour la colonne trois  part  part le Top 5 des news qui est une boite automatique et tout en bas la boite connexion tous le reste est libre et c'est aussi spcifique rubriques  :;):

----------


## gege2061

Quelques finissions en vrac :

Arrondir les bords suprieur des titres "Actualits PHP" & co pour coller au reste du design et faire moins brute,Je trouve le texte des annonces un peu petit compar  la place disponible (10pt me semble plus lisible et donne de l'importance  cette partie),Il y a une raison particulire pour que la colonne "A la une" ne fois pas unifie comme sa voisine ?Dans la colonne "Best of", les titres autres que le top 5 des news fait fouillis, ajouter des puces rendrait a plus lisible.

Prenez ce qui vous fait plaisir  :;):

----------


## hansaplast

Pour ma part, je trouve cette nouvelle mouture bien plus claire. Cependant, pour les actus, il est dommage de perdre les mot clef mis en avant par la version actuelle.

Pour ce qui est de l'esthtique, n'tant pas un esthte, je m'abstiendrai  ::aie::

----------


## UNi[FR]

> ...
> Il y a une raison particulire pour que la colonne "A la une" ne fois pas unifie comme sa voisine ?...



*+1*

----------


## keaton7

Belle prsentation, je trouve a bien moins austre que la prcdente. Si j'avais quelque chose a redire, je dirais que le cote suite de blocs rectangulaires unifies fait un peu portail prfabriqu. Mais le contenu est la, alors c'est vraiment pour chipoter.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Quelques finissions en vrac :
> 
> [LIST][*]Il y a une raison particulire pour que la colonne "A la une" ne fois pas unifie comme sa voisine ?


C'est un petit bug qui va tre corrig  :;):

----------


## rad_hass

Plus a va, plus j'aime la nouvelle mouture ... Je serais vraiment curieux de voir l'ensemble de la page ...

----------


## Invit

Bonjour a tous,

Bonjour,

*POINTS POSITIFS :*
- ca fait du bien de "*rajeunir*" le site (les petits picto sympas, ...)

*POINTS NEGATIFS :*
je rejoins *dvsoft*, *hansaplast* :

- *PERTE DE LISIBILITE* !!!

Ce que j'apprcie beaucoup avec la version ACTUELLE, c'est une lecture trs claire (les titres des topic tiennent sur une seule ligne, les fenetres font la largeur totale de la page, ...)

Dans la nouvelle version : *JE DETESTE LES 3 COLONNES* !!!
Ca me fait penser a un autre site (que je ne citerai pas) que j'ai justement quitt a cause du manque de lisibilit :
- des titres sur plusieurs lignes
- des descriptifs tronqus ("Bonjour je voudr...")
- et de la pub "parasite"
D'autant que j'ai un cran "normal", en 4/3, et pas en 16/9e !

Pour moi : *2 COLONNES est le maximum acceptable*, pour une lisibilit optimale (cran 4/3 ou 16/9e)

----------


## Auteur

> - *PERTE DE LISIBILITE* !!!


Par rapport  la premire mouture, la visibilit est bien meilleure  ::D:  La fonte est bien plus grande.




> Dans la nouvelle version : *JE DETESTE LES 3 COLONNES* !!!
> Ca me fait penser a un autre site (que je ne citerai pas)


a m'a fait le mme effet. J'ai l'impression d'avoir dj vu cette mise en page, mais je ne sais plus o...





> - des titres sur plusieurs lignes


moi a ne me drange pas. 
Par contre dans la colonne de gauche (actualit PHP) je me demande s'il ne vaudrait pas mieux mettre le nom de l'auteur sous le titre de l'article. Moi je vois a par exemple (1280x1024 px):



> Tutoriel JavaScript & PHP : Crez un tableur en ligne avec EditGrid, par 
> Jean-Franois Lpine


et je verrai plutt : 



> Tutoriel JavaScript & PHP : Crez un tableur en ligne avec EditGrid, 
> par Jean-Franois Lpine


Pour chipoter : attention aux signes de ponctuation (le point d'interrogation par exemple) qui se retrouvent parfois tout seul   la ligne  :;): 


Pour ce qui est de la publicit, je n'ai rien contre * condition qu'elle reste discrte* : dans la 1re mouture de la page la publicit tait trs anime et colore et parasitait franchement la lecture du contenu de la page. Avoir quelque chose qui clignote dans le coin de l'il c'est trs dsagrable et a donne envie de partir.  ::?:  L'idal serait une publicit sans animation.


Pour ce qui est des couleurs et de la police a me va  ::):

----------


## cchatelain

Moi, la colonne de gauche, je la verrais bien au milieu.

----------


## ggnore

> Moi, la colonne de gauche, je la verrais bien au milieu.


Plus un.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je viens d'ajouter un vote.
*
Merci de lire toutes les options proposes dans le vote*, et de *voter srieusement*, il s'agit d'un vote trs important pour l'avenir du Club  :;): 

 ::merci::

----------


## zais_ethael

a a peut tre dj t dit mais j'ai la flemme de me taper les sept pages de texte  ::D: 

C'est indispensable le nouveau bloc de pub? Je sais que a sert  maintenir le site et tout a... mais on avait dj la grosse barre en haut.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> C'est indispensable le nouveau bloc de pub? Je sais que a sert  maintenir le site et tout a... mais on avait dj la grosse barre en haut.


- Oui parce que c'est le nouveau format  la mode, donc sans ce format 70% des campagnes de pubs nous passent sous le nez.
- Oui parce que developpez est devenu tellement norme qu'on  besoin de financer le cout d'une quipe Pro pour faire tourner tout cela. En gros il y  900 auteurs qui bnficient d'un hbergement gratuit, et une petite poigne de professionnels qui travaillent pour faire fonctionner le tout...

On continue  refuser les pubs intrusives cependant.  :;):

----------


## ovh

> Moi, la colonne de gauche, je la verrais bien au milieu.


+10000 !!

Si je me souviens bien, avant les news taient tout  droite, maintenant tout  gauche... Non, au milieu c'est beaucoup mieux.

Moi je ferais donc :
col1 :  la unecol2 (la plus large) : les newscol3 : best of

+1 avec gege aussi concernant les puces pour amliorer la lisibilit des diffrents lments de la colonne 3.

Et je trouve qu'on pourrait rduire la taille de la police de la fentre de connexion (mme taille que pour le reste), sinon a prend trop de place.

Sinon trs bon boulot  ::ccool::

----------


## pseudocode

> Moi je ferais donc :
> col1 :  la unecol2 (la plus large) : les newscol3 : best of


+1 aussi.

J'ajoute aussi :

- plus de contraste dans les couleurs des toiles, compteur de vues car le bleu-clair/gris-clair/jaune sur fond blanc/gris n'est pas trs lisible.

- passage  la ligne avant d'crire les noms d'auteurs (liste des news).

- revoir les couleurs des onglets actifs/non-actifs dans la barre du haut, car je trouve le mlange bleu/orange un peu... curieux.

----------


## arno31

Perso j'aime beaucoup la nouvelle version et une seule critique me vient  l'esprit mais elle m'a saut aux yeux : la connexion du visiteur. Tout en bas de la page c'est vraiment nul  ::aie::  ; un truc sympa est d'crire simplement connexion sur le haut de page avec un peu d'Ajax pour afficher la demande de saisie login/pwd : c'est trs tendance, trs discret et trs pratique.  ::mouarf::

----------


## ovh

> - revoir les couleurs des onglets actifs/non-actifs dans la barre du haut, car je trouve le mlange bleu/orange un peu... curieux.


Pour rappel, on ne parle ici que du contenu, pas de l'en-tte ni du pied-de-page, a ce sera pour plus tard (bientt  :;): ).

----------


## pseudocode

> Pour rappel, on ne parle ici que du contenu, pas de l'en-tte ni du pied-de-page, a ce sera pour plus tard (bientt ).


Ok, je retire ma remarque sur les couleurs des onglets.  ::D: 

Note pour plus tard : je trouve que les enttes (site+contenu) prennent beaucoup de place. Plus du premier tiers de mon browser.



En crant une zone de navigation sur la colonne de gauche, on pourrait y dplacer la barre d'accs (forum,faqs,...) et ainsi rduire l'entte gnrale. Cette zone de navigation pourrait tre modifiable suivant l'onglet

----------


## Nono40

> En crant une zone de navigation sur la colonne de gauche, on pourrait y dplacer la barre d'accs (forum,faqs,...) et ainsi rduire l'entte gnrale. Cette zone de navigation pourrait tre modifiable suivant l'onglet


Non, car sur un article tu auras aussi cette colonne et elle va prendre une place inutile sur toute la longueur de l'article. De plus pour les articles (tableau/code) on a besoin de toute la largeur de page.

----------


## pseudocode

> Non, car sur un article tu auras aussi cette colonne et elle va prendre une place inutile sur toute la longueur de l'article. De plus pour les articles (tableau/code) on a besoin de toute la largeur de page.


 ::koi::  ? Bah la colonne elle est dj prsente dans le design propos. Elle est  droite au lieu d'tre a gauche mais elle est est bien l.

----------


## Invit

Salut

Je trouve l'ide de pseudocode intressante  creuser, en effet beaucoup de site ont un menu de navigation sur la gauche.

Philippe

----------


## Marc Lussac

La navigation propose n'a pas sa place ici car gnrale site et non spcifique rubrique, et pire encore cela  un effet nfaste de rendre " la une moins" visible et c'est donc totalement contre productif.

Le systme de navigation du haut est en train d'tre amlior dans un autre projet

La navigation rubrique secondaire est sur la droite et c'est la qu'elle doit tre, et navigation principale rubrique est sur la dernire barre du haut, et c'est aussi le seul endroit possible vu de la faction dont on travaille avec des pages qui peuvent utiliser toute la largeur d'une page. Je reconnais que ca n'est pas standard, mais je pense que nos visiteurs sont bien content de pouvoir disposer de 100% de la largeur utile pour un article ou une page ressource.

Il y  quelques sites trs bien fait qui ont beaucoup de succs, nous avons appris d'exemples sur quelques site  trs hauts succs, et il y  plus de 90% de sites trs trs mal faits, il est pas question de faire aussi mal que tous ces sites. Il y  encore des choses  amliorer dans ce portail, mais sachez qu'avant d'en arriver la il y  eu une tude extrmement pousse pour faire les bons choix.

Je vous rappelle l'exemple Google qui  fait diffremment de tous les autres moteurs, et c'est Google qui  grill tous ses concurrents.

On ne va pas faire le meilleur portail en reproduisant les erreurs les plus communes mais en s'inspirant des bonnes ides des meilleurs sites (et il sont trs trs peu nombreux...).

----------


## gusgus

Sa a srement dj t dit, mais j'inverserait la pub et la barre de connexion, ou du moins mettre la pub en dessous de la barre de connexion.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Tu as pas lu la discussion

- Le seul et unique emplacement possible pour la pub c'est la ou il est, on  pas le choix de sa position...
- la boite de connexion ne sert pour l'instant qu'aux visiteurs qui proposent des news, soit moins de 1 visiteur pour 1000, la boite est en bas trs bien la ou elle est.


Arrtez de faire vos avis sur des trucs que vous avez vu ailleurs et qui sont mal faits...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sepia

Salut,

En effet c'est sympa, plus dans l'air du temps aussi.

En revanche j'ai quelques remarques. Pour la 1ere colonne, je suis d'accord avec N1bus (entre autres)




> Perso, je trouve que a manque de contraste entre les 3 colonnes : les dlimitation ne sont pas trs nettes


C'est sr, alors que les icnes sont sympas et assez belles et elles apparaissent assez bien. En revanche pour les nombres de commentaires,  de vus, ce n'est pas assez contrast. Et surtout la note de l'article n'apparat presque pas donc soit on le supprime, ce qui ne semble pas bon du tout soit il faut lui mettre un fond de couleur (pas le gris ou bleu, les notes ne sont  pas non plus trs visibles sur la 2ime colonne...)

Pour la 3ime colonne, si tu n'es pas connect, le login se trouve tout en bas de la page ==> un scroll pour se connecter, ce qui la 1ere opration ==> peut-on le remonter en haut car une fois que tu es connect, tu n'as plus ton adresse. Je pense qu'il faut une harmonie dans le bandeau avec les forums o lorsque tu es connect, tu as ton login, le nb de messages en attente (le nombre total peut disparatre de toute faon tu les as dj lus), la dernire visite n'est pas vital ==> on pourrait la remplacer par le nombre de discussions suivies en attente de lecture et un menu (ou un bouton) de dconnexion. a a la couleur d'un flux RSS, a ressemble  du flux RSS mais a pourrait en tre (!!!).

Le best of c'est bien mais  mettre en-dessous de "mes actions" cf. plus haut si on n'a pas "mes actions" dans le bandeau.

----------


## N1bus

> Salut,
> En revanche j'ai quelques remarques. Pour la 1ere colonne, je suis d'accord avec N1bus (entre autres)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Envoy par *N1bus*  
> _Perso, je trouve que a manque de contraste entre les 3 colonnes : les dlimitation ne sont pas trs nettes_


C'tait pour la premire version. cela a t modifi depuis.
Pour moi cette version me convient trs bien :
C'est propre, c'est clair, la pub ne me drange pas , le cadre de login est bien o il est.

----------


## pseudocode

> La navigation propose n'a pas sa place ici car gnrale site et non spcifique rubrique, et pire encore cela  un effet nfaste de rendre " la une moins" visible et c'est donc totalement contre productif.
> 
> Le systme de navigation du haut est en train d'tre amlior dans un autre projet


Ah, bah si on ne nous dit pas tout aussi...  ::D: 

Bon, j'attends de voir le nouveau systme de navigation.  ::king::

----------


## Erwan31

Bonsoir,



> La navigation rubrique secondaire est sur la droite et c'est la qu'elle doit tre


Oui effectivement d'un point de vue conventionnel c'est l'emplacement idal, la partie gauche tant gnralement rserve  l'affichage des sous rub.




> mais je pense que nos visiteurs sont bien content de pouvoir disposer de 100% de la largeur utile pour un article ou une page ressource.


Tout dpend du contenu bien sr, a marche relativement bien avec un gabarit sur 3 colonnes mais beaucoup moins en terme de confort de lecture sur une colonne (dans la majorit des config utilisateur).
Je veux dire part l que si vous choisissez de continuer  afficher le forum
sur toute la largeur, le confort le lecture ne sera pas du tout optimal (lignes de textes trop longues) sur la majorit des rsolutions.
Si vous ne pouvez pas faire autrement il faudra augmenter l'interlignage en consquence.

D'autre part on peut aussi ventuellement se retrouver face au mme type de problme sur un 3 colonnes avec des rsolutions trs larges ( partir de 1680px on va dire).
Donc peut-tre faudrait-il que vous limitiez la largeur maximale via un _max-width_.

----------


## cd090580

Bonsoir,

Personnellement, je trouve le nouveau portail beaucoup trop charg, les cadres sont trop petits et tout le texte semble fort  l'troit, moi je n'aime pas:



Les titres des articles du jour sur plusieurs ligne c'est pas top.

----------


## Marc Lussac

En mme temps tu as pas de bol tu fait partie de la minorit des visiteurs _(environ 10%)_ ayant une dfinition d'affichages aussi petite  :;):

----------


## cd090580

J'ai pas d'cran LCD 22" et une telle taille ne m'intresse pas non plus  :;): 

Je trouve que le 1024*768 devrait encore tre considr comme rsolution de base.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Peut tre chez les "utilisateurs lambda", mais chez les professionnels de l'informatique on est surtout sur du 1280 et +. Cette tendance ne va faire que s'accentuer rapidement...

Disons que le portail est destin aux 1280+ mais qu'il reste utilisable en 1020... Dsol  ::oops:: 

Ceci dit tu abuses un peu, pour tre en 1280 un simple 19 pouce suffit, et on en trouve  87 EU  ::mouarf::

----------


## Atomya Rise

Bonjour a vous tous.

J'ai vot, mais je dois dire que je ne savais pas trop, car je ne connais pas la diffrence entre aujourd'hui et avant.
Je viens de vous rejoindre, et je dois dire que pour une premire utilisation, j'ai russi a trs bien m'en sortir  ::): 

A la rigueur, j'aurais juste une petite chose a dire, mais rien de bien mchant.
Quand on est sur le tchat, dommage qu'il n'y ai pas un lien pour aller sur le forum car quand je suis sur le tchat, il faut que je clique sur mon pseudo/voir le profil et cliquer sur le lien Forum des dveloppeurs.
A moins qu'il y est une tape que j'ai zapp, ca ne m'tonnerais pas  ::mouarf:: 

En tout cas, merci pour tout ce que vous nous offrais, moi j'apprends normment et je commence a me familiariser et l'ambiance et trs trs bonne  ::): 

Merci a vous tous, je ne peux que vous remerciez  ::): 

Cordialement

----------


## Marc Lussac

::fleche::  *L'ancien systme* est encore visible sur presque toutes les rubriques, par exemple DotNET : http://dotnet.developpez.com/

 ::fleche::  *Le nouveau portail* n'est pour l'instant en place que sur : http://www.developpez.com/, http://php.developpez.com/ et http://hardware.developpez.com

L'ancien systme est simple et efficace, mais ringard. Le nouveau systme est plus moderne, plus riche et plus dynamique (mais un peu lourd sur les systmes  petites  dfinitions).

----------


## Erwan31

> Peut tre chez les "utilisateurs lambda", mais chez les professionnels de l'informatique on est surtout sur du 1280 et +. Cette tendance ne va faire que s'accentuer rapidement...


Je connais pas vos stats mais on assiste aussi  une multiplication des ventes d'crans de tailles intermdiaires (Ultra-portables et mini PC) qui sont  ma connaissance majoritairement en 1024 de large.
Mais du moment que l'interface reste utilisable pas de soucis en effet.

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est pas faux. Mais dans notre cas probablement utiliss principalement en voyage ou en dplacement.

Il n'en reste pas moins que l'informaticien professionnel bien install qui va utiliser developpez.com comme outil de travail sera gnralement quip d'une station avec du 1200 +, c'est ce que montrent nos stats en tout cas...

A noter que une fois le portail pass, les autres pages ont pas boug, elles restent parfaitement utilisable mme en petites dfinition  :;):

----------


## teddy de montral

Bonjour,

A mon avis, le cadre de connexion devrait se trouver en haut de page, plutt que tout en bas. Il faut faire dfiler la page pour le trouver, et c'est trs fatigant!
 ::):

----------


## le_chomeur

Bonjour marc ^^

j'ai vu que certains point avait t inspir de ce que j'avais transmis a yogui, qu'en as tu penss ?? ( je pense qu'il a du te soumettre une image .... )

cela se rapprochait de la version actuelle mais en plus lisible  :;):

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Bonjour,
> 
> A mon avis, le cadre de connexion devrait se trouver en haut de page, plutt que tout en bas. Il faut faire dfiler la page pour le trouver, et c'est trs fatigant!


Et ca va servir  quoi de te connecter ?  ::mouarf:: 

En plus une seule connexion suffit...

----------


## teddy de montral

> Et ca va servir  quoi de te connecter ?


Ben, j'sais pas moi...  rpondre  un sondage ??  ::aie::

----------


## Ludo75

moi je le trouve bien.
J'tais surpris au premier abord mais ca convient bien, les icnes facilitent la lecture le "a la une" est une bonne ide !

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Ben, j'sais pas moi...  rpondre  un sondage ??


en V1 a ne sert qu' proposer des news et c'est tout  :;): 
Et il y  une fonction se souvenir de moi....

----------


## teddy de montral

> Et il y  une fonction se souvenir de moi....


...que je ne veux pas utiliser (je ne suis pas toujours sur mon pc perso  ::bug::  )

----------


## falcon74

Je trouve la nouvelle version trop charg, avec l'ancien systme les news me sautaient aux yeux, pas besoin de faire d'effort pour les lire.

Sur mon portable, qui malheureusement  un cran 16/10 et non 4/3 en 1280x800 (machine fournit par ma boite, pas le choix  ::evilred:: ), j'ai l'impression d'tre compress sur la hauteur. Je ne vois plus que 7 news au lieux de 12 avec l'ancienne version malgr une police plus petite qu'avant et en plus les titres des news sont sur 2 lignes rgulirement, ce qui complique la lecture.

Bref ca me donne la dsagrable sensation que mon cran est tout petit.

Enfin ce n'est qu'un avis personnel, surtout que je n'ai jamais russi  support la mode actuelle qui consiste  essayer d'en mettre autant que possible sur une page en cherchant  tirer partie des crans 16/9.  ::aie:: 

Je rappelle que Google conserve volontairement une page d'accueil la plus dpouille possible car c'est ce qui marche le mieux avec le plus grand nombre.  :;):

----------


## rozwel

Le nouveau portail est pas mal mais il faudrait amliorer la lisibilit. Les polices sont trop petites, il y a trop d'informations et les diffrents cadres manquent de relief pour tre suffisamment distinguables. En plus ce serait gnial (mais l je rve peut-tre) si chacun pouvait rarranger les lments selon ses besoins: une espce de mlange entre developpez.com et netvibes.

----------


## Bapt.ice

Idem

- des titres d'actus plus GROS ! (taille de la police plus grande)
- la colonne des actus au milieu please ! c'est ce que je lis le plus sur la home page !
- et, si possible, mieux dmarquer les colonnes sans alourdir la lecture ni mettre trop de couleurs.

----------


## SpaceFrog

Je ne comprends pas les choix visuels ...
D'un cot l'actualit, de l'autre  la une ...
ne serait il pas plus judicieux de placer la Une en haut des actualis ?

De plus l'importance des lments  l'cran ne me semble pas correspondre  leur importance rlle...

Bref dans l'ide c'est pas mal mais niveau ergonomie on dirait une poubelle sans poignes avec un couvercle soud ...

Y'a pas dans l'assistance des pros du web design qui pourraient donner un coup de pousse ? L j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'on va se tirer une balle dans le pied.

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Bonjour,

Je ne mettrais pas les titres des blocs en majuscule me concernant, c'est pas utile je trouve.

Par ailleurs, le bloc actualit, de part sa taille et son contenu, je le centraliserais.

----------


## teddy de montral

> Et ca va servir  quoi de te connecter ? 
> 
> En plus une seule connexion suffit...


Ben non, une seule connexion ne suffit pas: jarrive sur la page daccueil de developpez.com, je vais loin loin loin en bas de page pour me connecter ; ensuite je clique sur le lien  Rvolution sur developpez .

Et ben si je veux poster, je dois me reconnecter  ::(:

----------


## le_chomeur

> Je ne comprends pas les choix visuels ...
> D'un cot l'actualit, de l'autre  la une ...
> ne serait il pas plus judicieux de placer la Une en haut des actualis ?
> 
> De plus l'importance des lments  l'cran ne me semble pas correspondre  leur importance rlle...
> 
> Bref dans l'ide c'est pas mal mais niveau ergonomie on dirait une poubelle sans poignes avec un couvercle soud ...
> 
> Y'a pas dans l'assistance des pros du web design qui pourraient donner un coup de pousse ? L j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'on va se tirer une balle dans le pied.


+1 !

J'ai vraiment l'impression que ce post , n'est aucunement pris en considration par les responsables de DVP , il suffit de lire les pages, pour voir que 90% des utilisateurs remontes les mmes problmes / remarques ...

est ce qu'il y a un problme du cot de l'quipe ? besoins d'aide ? pourquoi solliciter l'opinion public Marc si c'est pour rfut les arguments de ceux ci ( je par par exemple pour les problmes de rsolutions  :;):  )

@++

----------


## Bisnrs

> Ben non, une seule connexion ne suffit pas: jarrive sur la page daccueil de developpez.com, je vais loin loin loin en bas de page pour me connecter ; ensuite je clique sur le lien  Rvolution sur developpez .
> 
> Et ben si je veux poster, je dois me reconnecter





> en V1 a ne sert qu' proposer des news et c'est tout


L'identification sur le site et le forum, mme si utilisent les mmes identifiants, sont deux choses bien distinctes.

----------


## longbeach

c'est du bon boulot pour moi.
Par contre, je trouve qu'il y a peut-tre un peu trop d'info sur l'index.
Au niveau productivit, le lecteur risque de souffrir peut-tre un peu.

Peut-tre supprimer une des 2 colonnes de droite ?
a ne me drange pas normment mais je tenais  faire cette remarque.

----------


## ggnore

Je n'aime pas : 
Les titres de section en majusculesLes icnes des annes 90La section la plus large qui n'est pas centreLe gras sur les titres

Sinon le reste est bien.

----------


## gorgonite

j'aime plutt, sauf le gras sur les titres... avant seuls les mots-cls taient en gras, et je trouvais a plus facile  trier visuellement  ::?: 


 ::bravo::  pour ce gros boulot

----------


## Erwan31

> Il n'en reste pas moins que l'informaticien professionnel bien install qui va utiliser developpez.com comme outil de travail sera gnralement quip d'une station avec du 1200 +, c'est ce que montrent nos stats en tout cas...


Dsol je me rpte mais raison de plus pour limiter la largeur maximale mme avec 3 colonnes.
Je suis en 1680 de large et l'affichage de l'interface utile sur toute la largeur
participe  l'impression de surcharge d'information. Il faudrait laisser des espaces vide de chaque ct de l'interface.

Personnellement je dois utiliser une CSS User qui limite la largeur de l'interface du forum pour obtenir un meilleur confort de lecture.
Une ligne ne devrait pas dpasser les 100 caractres maximum or l on est proche des 200 caractres.




> Je ne comprends pas les choix visuels ...
> D'un cot l'actualit, de l'autre  la une ...
> ne serait il pas plus judicieux de placer la Une en haut des actualis ?
> 
> De plus l'importance des lments  l'cran ne me semble pas correspondre  leur importance rlle...
> 
> Y'a pas dans l'assistance des pros du web design qui pourraient donner un coup de pousse ? L j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'on va se tirer une balle dans le pied.


Salut SpaceFrog,
en principe je devrais pouvoir y participer si tout va bien et tes remarques sont pertinentes. On est encore assez loin du compte mme s'il y a eu quelques amliorations videntes. 




> j'ai l'impression d'tre compress sur la hauteur. Je ne vois plus que 7 news au lieux


C'est effectivement un problme assez important que tu soulves.
Je pense qu'il faudrait remonter autant que possible les contenus au dessus de la zone de fold (limite imaginaire au del de laquelle il faut scroller pour voir le contenu - 600px   570px pour du 1024X768 par exemple) en diminuant la hauteur du header.




> En plus ce serait gnial (mais l je rve peut-tre) si chacun pouvait rarranger les lments selon ses besoins: une espce de mlange entre developpez.com et netvibes.


Ca serait interessant effectivement (un peu comme le site de la BBC) mais je crains que a  leur demande trop de travail...

----------


## Jense

Je mettrais l'actualit au centre.
Pas de gras sur les titres, plutt augmenter la taille de police.
J'aimerais retrouver un icne ou un mot cl permettant de reprer les infos java par exemple.
La date avec l'anne plutt que l'heure.
Les colonnes "A la une" et "Best of" moins larges.

----------


## Yogui

Salut  tous

Au contraire, je ne sais pas ce qui vous donne l'impression que votre avis n'est pas pris en compte. J'ai moi-mme fait certaines des modifications proposes ! Je vous serais reconnaissant de faire la comparaison avec la premire version que nous vous ayons propos, souvenez-vous exactement comment elle tait.

Nous vous prions ( nouveau) de comprendre que, bien que votre avis soit important  nos yeux, vous n'avez malheureusement pas tous l'ensemble des lments pour systmatiquement faire des choix judicieux. Vous avez de bonnes ides, et c'est ce que nous vous demandons ici, mais il ne serait pas raisonnable de croire que puisque vous demandez tous la mme chose, ce sera mis en place. Le meilleur exemple de cet argument est la bote de connexion : pour la V1 du portail que nous proposons ici, la bote de connexion n'a pas lieu d'tre situe plus haut que son emplacement actuel. J'y reviens plus bas dans ce message.

Vos remarques sont prises en comptes et discutes ailleurs (en interne) en tenant compte de tous les lments  notre disposition. La bote de connexion, par exemple, n'a aucune raison de remonter dans le haut de la colonne car, comme cela a dj t dit  ceux qui en ont fait la remarque auparavant (merci de lire la totalit de cette discussion pour vous en convaincre), elle n'a pas d'utilit fondamentale pour le lecteur lambda. Elle n'est pour le moment utile qu' nos responsables (ceux qui remanient la liste des annonces) et  ceux qui proposent des news. Pour ces derniers, la bote n'est utile qu'une seule fois puisqu'ensuite ils sont reconnects automatiquement  chaque visite.

Et ne mentez pas, je sais trs bien qui propose des news puisque j'tudie personnellement ces propositions pour les domaines php et www, or pour le moment il n'y a pas foule  ::mouarf::

----------


## Yogui

> J'aimerais retrouver un icne ou un mot cl permettant de reprer les infos java par exemple.


Je crois que tu confonds avec la rubrique Java : http://java.developpez.com



> La date avec l'anne plutt que l'heure.


La date n'aurait pas grand intrt pour l'anne en cours, dans une volution trs prochaine l'affichage sera :

HH:MM pour les annonces du jourJJ/MM pour les annonces jusqu' aujourd'huiJJ/MM/YYYY pour les annonces des annes prcdentes *[ venir]*

----------


## pseudocode

> La bote de connexion, par exemple, n'a aucune raison de remonter dans le haut de la colonne car, comme cela a dj t dit  ceux qui en ont fait la remarque auparavant (merci de lire la totalit de cette discussion pour vous en convaincre), elle n'a pas d'utilit fondamentale pour le lecteur lambda. Elle n'est pour le moment utile qu' nos responsables (ceux qui remanient la liste des annonces) et  ceux qui proposent des news. Pour ces derniers, la bote n'est utile qu'une seule fois puisqu'ensuite ils sont reconnects automatiquement  chaque visite.


Pourquoi conserver la fonctionnalit de connexion sous forme de "boite" dans ce cas ? Un simple bouton bleu "Connexion" dans la barre d'outils n'aurait-il pas suffit ?

----------


## Qwert

> Je ne comprends pas les choix visuels ...
> D'un cot l'actualit, de l'autre  la une ...
> ne serait il pas plus judicieux de placer la Une en haut des actualis ?
> 
> De plus l'importance des lments  l'cran ne me semble pas correspondre  leur importance rlle...
> 
> Bref dans l'ide c'est pas mal mais niveau ergonomie on dirait une poubelle sans poignes avec un couvercle soud ...
> 
> Y'a pas dans l'assistance des pros du web design qui pourraient donner un coup de pousse ? L j'ai vraiment l'impression qu'on va se tirer une balle dans le pied.


+1
Je viens d'attraper une conjonctivite.

----------


## cysboy

Bonjour !
Je pense aussi que le nouveau portail est prometteur mais qu'il reste des amliorations  faire...

Je n'ai pas de liste exhaustive, mais je pense sincrement que le module de connexion serait bien mieux en haut de page que tout en bas...

EDIT : 
Si il y a un encart pour la pub dans le corp de la page, la pub en entete va-t-elle disparaitre ? parce que l, a fait beaucoup de pub...  ::aie::

----------


## rad_hass

> Dsol je me rpte mais raison de plus pour limiter la largeur maximale mme avec 3 colonnes.
> Je suis en 1680 de large et l'affichage de l'interface utile sur toute la largeur
> participe  l'impression de surcharge d'information. Il faudrait laisser des espaces vide de chaque ct de l'interface.
> 
> Personnellement je dois utiliser une CSS User qui limite la largeur de l'interface du forum pour obtenir un meilleur confort de lecture.
> Une ligne ne devrait pas dpasser les 100 caractres maximum or l on est proche des 200 caractres.


Tout  fait d'accord avec a, ce qui est bizarre c'est que c'est utilis sur plusieurs sites d'infos (msdn, wikipedia ...). 
Alors que la plupart des sites spcialiss de l'information (le monde, BBC ...) ou le clbre portail google, prfre limiter la largeur maximale.

----------


## Invit

> 1024 x 768 px : Peut tre chez les "utilisateurs lambda", mais chez les professionnels de l'informatique on est surtout sur du 1280 et +. Cette tendance ne va faire que s'accentuer rapidement...
> Disons que le portail est destin aux 1280+ mais qu'il reste utilisable en 1020... Dsol 
> ..., pour tre en 1280 un simple 19 pouce suffit, et on en trouve  87 EU


Bonjour Marc et les autres,
j'ai un cran 19 pouces,  tube cathodique (car je fais aussi du graphisme, et les couleurs sont meilleures), et je suis en 1024 x 768 px (cette rsolution me convient pour la taille des textes) :
De fait : le portail parait effectivement "triqu" !

Je persiste et signe : *2 COLONNES suffisent* !
(les 2 colonnes de droite pourraient "fusionner" sans problme)

C'est mon avis, et je le partage avec moi-mme ...

----------


## PerlPicker

Je trouve la nouvelle version trop confuse. Les 2 premires colonnes sont difficiles  lire avec des hauteurs diffrentes. Il serait plus simple et plus lisible de n'avoir qu'une colonne en mettant en avant les lments " la une" par de la couleur. Il est aussi possible de bloquer les plus importants (1-3) en dbut de liste.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pour information, nous avons besoin obligatoirement de trois colonnes :
1) Une pour les news
2) une pour "la Une" (sans cela des new importantes sont enterres trop vite)
3) encore une pour tout un tas de bazard qui inclue une liste de liens et le top 5, chaque rubrique  tout un tas de liens et ressources  lister ici.

Vous pouvez vous creuser la tte pendant 4000 ans il n'y  pas d'autres solutions, et trois colonnes est un standard minimum sur la grande majorit des sites professionnels : Exemple 4 colonnes sur http://www.computerworld.com/

Si vous voyez les rsultats du sondage ci dessus, trois colonnes cela conviens  plus de 90% des visiteurs on ne va pas revenir en arrire  cause de moins de 10% des visiteurs ayant une petite dfinition ?

Toute discussion sur ce sujet est strile et inutile

A part le probleme des solutions mobiles, qui sera encore avec une petite dfinition dans 6 mois ? dans 1 an ? 

Achetez-vous un 19 pouce  87 EU et passez en 1200  :;): 

Tous le reste du site est accessible pour les petites dfinitions.

Sur en moyenne 14 pages que vous faites dfiler tous les jours sur developpez.com une seule de ces 14 pages est consacre  la lecture du portail, il faut arrter le dlire c'est pas la fin du monde  ::mouarf::

----------


## franculo_caoulene

J'avoue ne pas avoir tout lu. Mais ancien ou nouveau portail il y a toujours trop de texte et trop petit  mon got. 
a me fait penser  ce site http://www.pnpguidance.net/ qui pourrait tre utile, s'il n'tait pas aussi dsagrable  lire. C'est vraiment dommage.

----------


## ggnore

A noter que sur computaworld, la section la plus large est centre.

Edit: je retire ce que j'ai dit, elle ressemble pas  grand chose la mise en page de computaworld  :8O:

----------


## Marc Lussac

On est pas oblig de copier les erreurs des autres, une liste des liens doit tre  droite, et les news  gauche.

Je te rappelle que developpez est devenu leader avec des news  gauche, et que google est devenu leader en fesant diffremment de tous les autres  :;): 

La liste de liens restera  droite c'est une certitude absolue

----------


## le_chomeur

> La liste de liens restera  droite c'est une certitude absolue


le roi a parl lol

et pour le reste des commentaires Marc ? les problmes lis aux polices, le gras, les icones , principalement la lisibilit , un petit mot pour tes lecteurs ??

----------


## Marc Lussac

Si on peu amliorer la prsentation c'est open.

Le portail c'est qu'une V1, c'est destin  tre amlior

Par contre ce que vous avez pas l'air de comprendre c'est que le portail idal pour tous n'existe pas, un truc qui plait  90% des visiteurs pourra tre dtest  par 10% d'autres...  ::aie:: 

Peut tre qu'on fera un jour un portail partiellement customizable en 2010 mais pour 2009 il faut pas rver  :;):

----------


## le_chomeur

> et pour le reste des commentaires Marc ? les problmes lis aux polices, le gras, les icones , principalement la lisibilit


je ritre ...  ::?:

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je t'ai rpondu ci dessus

D'autre part il ne faut pas se fier  un commentaire d'une personne quand par ailleurs la grande majorit des gens est satisfaite.

Tout ceci est beaucoup plus compliqu que vous ne l'imaginez...

On ne peu pas changer le portail pour Une personne qui se plaint !!!!!!

On  deux millions de lecteurs je vous le rappelle.

S'il y  des choses  changer il faut le dire clairement, prcisment, proposer une solution constructive, sinon a nous avance  rien...

----------


## nyal

C'est un bon dbut. Il y'a bien entendu des amliorations  raliser. Notamment un SSO chat, blog, portail, forum,...
Un vaporware qui disparait  ::):  Heureusement que MPlayer est encore la  ::):

----------


## pi-2r

Bonsoir,

pour ma part je trouve que cela est trs prometteur, bon courage aux responsables et  l'admin  :;):   ::king::

----------


## kmaniche

Trs bonne initiative, jolies couleurs et bonne ergonomie.

Pour la rubrique "Actualit " je pense que vous devriez en faire pour prendre la largeur de la page. Les autres rubrique, elles viennent aprs.

Toujours dans la rubrique "Actualit " je ne vois pas trop l'utilisation des icones  gauche,  mon avis une surcharge pour le lecteur.

Encore une fois, la rubrique "Actualit ", pensez  mettre la pagination dans le mme webpart ( l'intrieur).

Pour le logo, pourquoi il est precis "Club des informaticiens" vu que par exemple Matlab est fait pour les matheus, informaticiens, lectroniciens (ben oui je le suis) ...

Pour le webpart "Connexion" je pense qu'il faut le mettre en haut.


Vous pouvez encore amliorer les onglets, par exemple si une news, un tutoriel, actualit ... est disponible, l'onglet prend une couleur un peu plus fonc (voir mme afficher une icone "new").

En tout cas, bon courage les amis, trs bon travail. Vas-y vous allez gagnier.

Bon courage

----------


## kmaniche

> On est pas oblig de copier les erreurs des autres, une liste des liens doit tre  droite, et les news  gauche.
> 
> Je te rappelle que developpez est devenu leader avec des news  gauche, et que google est devenu leader en fesant diffremment de tous les autres 
> 
> La liste de liens restera  droite c'est une certitude absolue


"Best Of", " la une" et l'"Actualit" ne sont pas sur la meme ligne.

Je pense qu'il faut remplacer les encadrements (bleu) par des lignes sparatrices en dgrad de couleur

----------


## Marc Lussac

Une nouvelle rubrique test est en  ligne avec le nouveau portail : Hardware PC : http://hardware.developpez.com/

D'ici peu les autres rubriques vont s'y mettre aussi  ::):

----------


## Skyounet

Mon petit mot.

Je mets rarement les pieds sur l'index gnral, je suis plutt sur le forum.

Je suis en 1680*1050 donc pas de problme de rsolution pour moi bien au contraire. Du coup mon regard est attir seulement par les 2 premires colonnes. Il ne va pas par lui-mme sur la toute dernire (d'ailleurs le contenu n'est que peu mis en valeur). A vrai dire je l'ignore totalement mon regard bloque sur la 2me (avec les couleurs bleus) et il ne va pas sur la 3me.

Pourtant le Best-Of a a l'air sympa...

My 2 cents.

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est normal, c'est bien les deux premires qui doivent tre les plus visibles, c'est tudi pour  ::mrgreen::

----------


## le_chomeur

je me permet ^^ 

les icones manque franchement de contraste :-/

possibilit de les changer ??? ( j'avais fournis a yogui des url d'icone totalement libre de droit et gratuit ...)

----------


## kmaniche

> je me permet ^^ 
> 
> les icones manque franchement de contraste :-/
> 
> possibilit de les changer ??? ( j'avais fournis a yogui des url d'icone totalement libre de droit et gratuit ...)


Tu peux partager ? ou donne nous le lien !

----------


## SpaceFrog

Que ce soit au niveau ergonomie ou graphisme je trouve curieux que dans le pool de nos membres il n'y a pas de professionnels de ces domaines qui puissent tre mis  contributions...
Si le but est de se dmarquer avec des choses nouvelles, autant viter d'aller piocher dans des librairies gratuites existantes.
O sont nos ergonomes et graphistes du webdesign ?

----------


## le_chomeur

> Tu peux partager ? ou donne nous le lien !


http://www.iquid.fr/ressources/les-5...e-lannee-2008/

ou encore certains http://guipulp.com/category/icons/

mais comme le dis spaffy il serait peut-tre bon de crer des icnes dans le thme de DVP  ::):

----------


## plegat

> Toute discussion sur ce sujet est strile et inutile
> 
> A part le probleme des solutions mobiles, qui sera encore avec une petite dfinition dans 6 mois ? dans 1 an ? 
> 
> Achetez-vous un 19 pouce  87 EU et passez en 1200


On ne va peut-tre pas se comporter comme des gamers et changer le matos pour suivre la technologie graphique quand mme...  :;): 
(mais je suis d'accord que les discussions pour une histoire de taille sont puriles...)




> Sur en moyenne 14 pages que vous faites dfiler tous les jours sur developpez.com une seule de ces 14 pages est consacre  la lecture du portail, il faut arrter le dlire c'est pas la fin du monde





> D'ici peu les autres rubriques vont s'y mettre aussi


Arf... donc il va y en avoir plus d'une de ce style... argh...  :;): 


Bon, honntement, je ne l'aime pas cette nouvelle mise en page, mais tant un "vieux" maintenant, c'est normal, je fais mon rac. D'un autre ct, je n'aimais pas la nouvelle version du forum quand vous l'aviez change, et elle me va trs bien maintenant, donc a ne m'inquite pas plus que a, je m'adapterai.  ::D: 

Le seul truc qui me drange rellement, c'est le manque de lisibilit des news, rien ne ressort franchement (la colonne " la une" est beaucoup plus lisible en comparaison). Les icnes sont ples et/ou mal contrastes et de petite taille, ce qui est un peu ardu pour diffrencier visuellement les types de news. 
Mettre la totalit du titre en gras ne permet plus de faire ressortir rapidement la techno cible, d'o obligation de tout lire pour voir si a nous intresse ou pas (avant, un petit coup d'oeil  la techno et c'tait bon). 
La note, le nombre de vus et de commentaires en un peu plus ple a c'est nickel, a ne perturbe pas la lecture, mais c'est  disposition.
Diffrencier visuellement les news du jour des anciennes peut-tre (les formats hh:mm et dd/mm sont trop proches visuellement). 

Peut-tre enlever les menus syndication et connexion de la zone "best-of" (vu que a n'a rien d'un best-of... et mettez-la plus bas cette boite connexion, elle ne sert  quasiment personne!!!  ::mouarf::  D'ailleurs elle est trop visible, elle bouffe de la place...). 
Quelques redondances entre les liens rapides du bandeau (forums, tutos, FAQS...) et les accs dans les menus de la colonne "best-of" (a permettrait de gagner de la place en hauteur au niveau du bandeau... mais je suppose que vous y rflchissez dj)
quilibrer les hauteur des cadres des trois colonnes (l elles se finissent comme elles viennent, a fait amateur...)

Voil... des commentaires qui ont dj t fait, tant pis si je suis dans les 10% minoritaires.  ::aie:: 
Beau boulot en tout cas, courage pour la suite!

----------


## Vincent Rogier

Petite remarque sur le nouveau portail...

Sur les index hardware et php, la taille de la police est ok, assez lisible pour les onglet et les news.

Par contre, sur l'index gnral, la police est plus petite (onglet et news), ce qui fait que j'ai franchement du mal  lire (bon je suis un peu astigmate mais quand mme)...

Je dois me crever les yeux  chaque fois pour lire les annonces...

On pourrait pas augmenter la police et qu'elle la mme taille que sur php et hardware ??

ps : J'imagine mme pas pour ceux qui ont une vue pas parfaite ...

----------


## Qwert

Les liens  droite, je m'en fous

Par contre, j'aurais plus vu l'Actualit au milieu. 
"A la Une"  gauche.

J'ai un cran assez large, je l'avoue (24") 
Quand j'ouvre la page, mes yeux sont centrs au milieu et je vois donc les "A la une" mais aussi La fin des Actualits...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pour l'instant notre priorit cela va tre de mettre toutes les autres rubriques au portail car l'index gnral n'est plus coordonn avec les rubriques, ce qui fait perdre du temps aux responsables qui grent le backoffice des rubriques.

Vous avez attir notre attention sur un certain nombre d'amliorations possible, nous allons tudier vos propositions pour les futures versions du portail. Il est probable que  l'avenir plusieurs sondages soient lancs pour y voir plus clair, et faire le tri pour faire ressortir les besoins du plus grand nombre...

Cependant cela nous aiderais que vous fassiez des *propositions plus prcises*, avec des lments, des exemples, bref des propositions dtailles et constructives. Si vous avez des logos ou des images postez les, si vous voulez une autre police ou une autre taille affichez la et prcisez clairement ce que c'est, et dites pour ou c'est, faites des maquettes et postez les, etc...

Merci d'avance  tous  :;): 

 ::merci::

----------


## pseudocode

> Cependant cela nous aiderais que vous fassiez des *propositions plus prcises*, avec des lments, des exemples, bref des propositions dtailles et constructives. Si vous avez des logos ou des images postez les, si vous voulez une autre police ou une autre taille affichez la et prcisez clairement ce que c'est, et dites pour ou c'est, faites des maquettes et postez les, etc...


Voila mon CSS Opra actuel pour DVP :

(image en grand format)

Le logo a t modifi pour s'adapter au fond sombre (sinon on voit l'antialias blanc avec le logo original).La colonnes 2 a t rduite (240 px). Ca laisse plus de place pour les news. La colonne 3 a sa taille originale car la pub qui doit garder sa dimension standardVous remarquerez que j'ai retir la barre d'onglets sur 3 niveaux que je trouve trop lourde et que je n'ai gard que la barre de menu de la page "active". J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y aurait une refonte de cette barre d'onglets donc ne parlons pas de ca pour l'instant.J'ai aussi supprim le rating (etoiles) des news. Pour la "Une" ou le "Best-of" je vois l'intrt mais pas pour des news. Le nombre de vue/commentaire me semble suffisant dans ce cas.Pour le titre des news, je verrai bien un retour--la-ligne entre le titre (gras) et le noms des auteurs (sans gras). De toutes facons les news sont sur 2 lignes a cause des compteurs de vues/commentaires.Pour les icnes, outre le fait qu'elles sont un peu "vieillotte", j'opterai pour:
- un "style" commun pour les icones : par exemple un anneau rouge/bleu (couleurs logo DVP) avec une image spcifique a l'interieure
- des icones par "rubrique" (xml, java, windows, ...) plutot que par type d'annonce (tutorial, evenement, article, ...)

un exemple vite fait, mal fait :



voila, j'espre que c'est assez "dtaill et constructif" pour toi Marc.  :;):

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Cela dit, il faudrait peut-etre garder la taille originale de la pub de droite car je suppose que c'est une dimension "standard" ?


Oui c'est standard on as pas le choix  :;): 




> voila, j'espre que c'est assez "dtaill et constructif" pour toi Marc.


Merci  ::ccool::  On tudiera les propositions un peu plus tard, aprs avoir gr les urgences  :;):

----------


## Invit

On a demand un conseil sur le graphisme ???
Voici mes *PROPOSITIONS CONCRETES* :

Image avec mes CORRECTIONS :
*cliquez sur ce lien :*
*http://j-reaux.developpez.com/php.developpez.com.jpg* (514ko)

Ps : j'ai pass plus de 2 heures sur photoshop pour vous faire cette proposition !

[EDIT] : Il s'agit d'une *SYNTHESE* de la tendance gnrale qui ressort des diffrents messages posts.

(en pice jointe : image rduite !! INUTILE de cliquer dessus !! C'est juste pour "attirer l'oeil" !!)

----------


## Marc Lussac

Tu pourrais faire une plus grande capture cran pour que cela soit plus lisible, la je voie rien  ::aie:: 

 ::merci::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour Marc,
il faut cliquer sur le lien.

(l'image originale fait 514ko : je n'ai pas pu la mettre en "Miniature attache")

----------


## Marc Lussac

> il faut cliquer sur le lien.


ok  ::ccool:: 


Apparemment il y  pas mal de trucs bien, y compris des trucs que j'avais dj repr moi mme, super bien expliqu  ::bravo:: 


 ::merci::

----------


## kOrt3x

Je trouve ce nouveau portail beaucoup plus attirant, plus convivial et diversifier.

Bon boulot.  ::king::

----------


## hansaplast

salut,
je sait que l'ai dj dit, mais j'le dit quand mme, je t'aime.
Oups, non c'est pas ca : 
je sait que l'ai dj dit, mais j'le dit quand mme, la mise en surbrillance des mots clef dans les titres des actualits manque vachement : la lecture est vraiment vraiment plus dure, je trouve...

ps : pour la mise en avant de la catgorie de l'actu, l'icne utilise ne pourrait pas etre celle de la techno concerne (au hasard : un lphant, un dauphin, ...)

----------


## le_chomeur

et moi je soutiens que les icones sont illisible ils ne permettent toujours pas d'identifier RAPIDEMENT la section concern ...  ::roll:: 

ce n'est bien sur que mon avis ^^

----------


## millie

> et moi je soutiens que les icones sont illisible ils ne permettent toujours pas d'identifier RAPIDEMENT la section concern ...


En mme temps, si tu es intress par un domaine particulier, les autres domaines (style java.developpez.com) sont l pour a. Aprs, il n'y a pas forcement qu'une seule section concerne  ::?:  

Par exemple un truc du style : Comment communiquer avec la base de donnes machin truc via des sockets en java va dans les sections : DB, Rseau, Java.

----------


## le_chomeur

oui justement !
lorsque l'on est intress par plusieurs section c'est bien pratique de pouvoir les identifies rapidement plutt que de naviguer dans les sections concernes

----------


## Invit

*RESOLUTIONS D'ECRAN : STATISTIQUES mars 2009 :*
http://www.strategiesdunet.com/blog/...s-en-mars-2009

En rponse  Marc Lussac, qui prtend que j'en ai une petite ! (de rsolution !)  :;): 
Amicalement (bien sr!)

Rsolutions d'crans - (%) - Rapport L/l
1024 x 768 - (31,12%) - 4/3
1280 x 800 - (17,52%) - 16/10
1280 x 1024 - (13,43%) - 5/4
1440 x 900 - (12,64%) - 16/10

----------


## ggnore

Pour ma part je ne surfe pas en plein cran, donc la rsolution de mon cran ne serait pas une information pertinente.
J'aime beaucoup ce qu'a fait jreaux62. sauf qu'il reste du gras et des majuscules. Mais rien que la colonne centrale plus large, a structure la page je trouve.

----------


## Bisnrs

Quel est l'intrt de sortir des statistiques gnrales ? Notre public n'est pas gnraliste mais cibl.

Et on sait que notre cible a tendance  se mettre plus  jour et  acheter du matriel plus frquemment que monsieur et madame Michu.

Donc si je regarde les stats de mon domaine par exemple, je vois que les rsolutions 1024x768 font moins de 20% du trafic sur les 30 derniers jours.

----------


## millie

Selon les stats des visiteurs sur developpez.com (donc, c'est le meilleur indicateur pour nous...), il y a "juste" 10% de gens qui ont une rsolution infrieur  1024 (par rapport  bisurnus, j'ai regard dans les stats gnral et pas juste sur un domaine)

Depuis 1 an, il y a 10% de moins de gens qui ont du 1020 et -25% pour du 1010.
Les rsolutions plus grandes ont tendance  augmenter (+30% pour le 1280 et +100% pour du 1680)

----------


## Marc Lussac

> *RESOLUTIONS D'ECRAN : STATISTIQUES mars 2009 :*
> http://www.strategiesdunet.com/blog/...s-en-mars-2009
> 
> En rponse  Marc Lussac, qui prtend que j'en ai une petite ! (de rsolution !) 
> Amicalement (bien sr!)
> 
> Rsolutions d'crans - (%) - Rapport L/l
> 1024 x 768 - (31,12%) - 4/3
> 1280 x 800 - (17,52%) - 16/10
> ...


Les informaticiens professionnels n'ont pas le mme quipement que le grand public.  :;): 

On  que 10% sur le 1024 nous pas 30%, et une trs trs grosse majorit sur du 1280 +

----------


## Marc Lussac

> On a demand un conseil sur le graphisme ???
> Voici mes *PROPOSITIONS CONCRETES* :
> Image avec mes CORRECTIONS :
> *cliquez sur ce lien :*
> *http://j-reaux.developpez.com/php.developpez.com.jpg* (514ko)
> Ps : j'ai pass plus de 2 heures sur photoshop pour vous faire cette proposition !
> [EDIT] : Il s'agit d'une *SYNTHESE* de la tendance gnrale qui ressort des diffrents messages posts.



Que pensez vous de ces propositions ? qui est pour ? contre ? pourquoi ?

 ::merci::

----------


## Invit

*JE SUIS POUR  !*  ::lefou::  (merci Marc)
Pourquoi _(un peu de srieux)_ :
- Car ces modif. sont trs simples  faire (juste au niveau du CSS !)
- la charte graphique est respecte.
Juste un rappel de la page "en ligne" : http://php.developpez.com/ (pour comparaison)
 ::piou:: _ je repars avec ma petite (rsolution) sous le bras ..._

----------


## pseudocode

D'accord aussi sur les remarques de cosmtiques.

Par contre j'ai fini par m'habituer d'avoir "les news" a gauche.  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais je trouve toujours que la colonne news est trop troite. Pour gagner de la place, ne pourrait on pas rduire un peu les 2 autres colonnes (sauf la pub) quitte a dcaler la "Une" sous la pub ? Ca rajoute un emplacement a gauche de la pub pour... autre chose.



```

```

----------


## Invit(e)

> Que pensez vous de ces propositions ? qui est pour ? contre ? pourquoi ?


Pour.

Les info qui demandent le plus d'attention --mon avis perso-- sont au centre, c''est plus agrable.

J'ai aussi l'impression que la page est plus quilibre. (peut-tre du  ma rsolution : 1280 de largeur : la colonne de gauche est disproportionne sinon)

Le fait que titre et thme ne sont pas en mme couleur (toujours pour la colonne actu) augmente la lisibilit.

----------


## Erwan31

Bonjour,
Merci *jreaux62* pour ce rcap visuel  ::king:: 

J'ai pas encore d'avis sur les propositions qui ont t faites (pas eu le temps de les analyser) mais *Pour info* je vais essayer de proposer une autre version (avec sans doute pas mal d'amlioration au niveau du design) d'ici lundi.

Est ce que a peut attendre d'ici l?

----------


## KristoV

> On a demand un conseil sur le graphisme ???
> Voici mes *PROPOSITIONS CONCRETES* :
> 
> Image avec mes CORRECTIONS :
> *cliquez sur ce lien :*
> *http://j-reaux.developpez.com/php.developpez.com.jpg* (514ko)
> 
> Ps : j'ai pass plus de 2 heures sur photoshop pour vous faire cette proposition !
> 
> ...



Pour, effectivement, a devient tout de suite plus logique visuellement, je trouve.

----------


## Invit

*http://j-reaux.developpez.com/php.developpez.com.jpg* (568 ko)

[EDIT] : modifications supplmentaires dans la colonne de droite "*BEST OF*"

----------


## Kerod

> Bonjour,
> Merci *jreaux62* pour ce rcap visuel 
> 
> J'ai pas encore d'avis sur les propositions qui ont t faites (pas eu le temps de les analyser) mais *Pour info* je vais essayer de proposer une autre version (avec sans doute pas mal d'amlioration au niveau du design) d'ici lundi.
> 
> Est ce que a peut attendre d'ici l?


Vas-y fonce  ::mouarf::

----------


## rad_hass

> Que pensez vous de ces propositions ? qui est pour ? contre ? pourquoi ?


Ce que j'aime bien dans cette proposition de jreaux62 :

- Dans  la une, dplacer lgrement les pictos en haut  gauche et mettre le titre  la hauteur du pictos sur 4 ligne.

- Toujours dans la une, diminuer le nombre de caractre du rsum c'est aussi une bonne ide.

- quilibrer les 3 colonnes, oui pourquoi pas.

Sinon dans l'tat actuel, si je devrais choisir entre les deux versions je prfre celle qui est en place (j'ai presque envie de dire largement), mme si difficile d'imaginer la proposition en version finale, l'impression globale est que c'est encore plus charg et peut tre trop compact.

----------


## kmaniche

> *http://j-reaux.developpez.com/php.developpez.com.jpg* (568 ko)
> 
> [EDIT] : modifications supplmentaires dans la colonne de droite "*BEST OF*"


 
Le pav Actualit trop petit ...

Sur la mme page tu as deux boutons Connexion ???

----------


## Invit

> ... c'est encore plus charg et peut tre trop compact.
> ... Le pav Actualit trop petit ...


Je rappelle que j'ai un cran de 1024 px de large (donc, je fais partie de la "minorit  10 %" !).
Sur un cran 1280 px, la colonne "ACTUALITE" s'adapte  la taille.



> Sur la mme page tu as deux boutons Connexion ???


Non.
Et pour viter toute confusion, j'ai re-modifi l'image et changer par "Se connecter".
L'ouverture du "pop up" se fait comme sur le forum (ou mme sur cette page !), 
quand on clique sur "Rechercher", par exemple.

----------


## kmaniche

> pour viter toute confusion, j'ai re-modifi l'image et changer par "Se connecter".
> L'ouverture du "pop up" se fait comme sur le forum (ou mme sur cette page !), 
> quand on clique sur "Rechercher", par exemple.


 
Voil, se connecter c'est nettement mieux.

Pour le pop up, je pense qu'il est temps de passer  AJAX ^^ ::mouarf:: 

Mais dite moi quelle est son utilit si on n'est sur un forum. Je pense que l'authentification sur cette page est obselette. que pensez-vous ?

----------


## millie

> Mais dite moi quelle est son utilit si on n'est sur un forum. Je pense que l'authentification sur cette page est obselette. que pensez-vous ?


L'authentification sert  l'heure actuelle au membres du forum de proposer des annonces et aux responsables de grer les index.

----------


## hansaplast

> *http://j-reaux.developpez.com/php.developpez.com.jpg* (568 ko)
> 
> [EDIT] : modifications supplmentaires dans la colonne de droite "*BEST OF*"


pour. a propos de chaque proposition : 
le plus important : la mise en avant du topic.

le moins important : "se connecter" qui reste un gadget, le cacher en bas a droite ne me semble pas genant

seul un sujet me chagrine : la colonne "a la une" me semble avoir des titres et des pictos trop gros, je pencherait plus pou des titres sur 2-3 lignes et des picto ad'hoc.

voici donc ma contribution : un script greasemonkey qui reprend quelques propositions graphiques + qui ajoute deux vnements dynamiques : 
une pagination ajaxla mise en premier lment de la liste lors du survol d'un menu (onglet) qui a une news en rapportcellules de la colonne de gauche moins hautesactus au centre

----------


## Marc Lussac

Le portail viens d'tre mis en ligne sur la rubrique C++ : http://cpp.developpez.com/  ::):

----------


## Neolander

Bonjour !

On a dj dit souvent que
a/Mettre deux colonnes en valeur diminue fortement la visibilit
b/La une et les actualits sont importantes, on ne peut pas ngliger l'une par rapport  l'autre

La solution que je propose, et qui vrifie  mon avis ce cahier des charges, est la suivante :
-Faire que "la une" prenne un maximum de largeur, avec ventuellement une colonne d'importance moindre  ct (c'est ce que font les journaux)
-Placer la suite de l'actualit en-dessous.

Je vous prsente ci-dessous un croquis ralis avec paint (oui, j'ai honte...) qui illustre l'ide.

----------


## kmaniche

Je suis du mme avis que "Neolander"  ::king:: .

----------


## Marc Lussac

En ligne sur http://java.developpez.com/  ::):

----------


## herch

o est l'ancienne version ??
c'est une vraie torture pour mes yeux, dj qu'elles sont assez abms 

j'aime pas cette nouvelle version, elle est trop encombrante, et je me sens un peu perdu dans la page d'accueil (et aussi dans la section java). Bref, je crois que l'ancienne version tait meilleur (  mon avis bien sr, et a n'implique que moi )

----------


## smyley

> mon avis bien sr, et a n'implique que moi


Justement, en regardant les sondages le nouveau portail convient  au moins 78,39 % des visiteurs (plus ou moins) donc je doute qu'il soit possible de faire autrement.

Par contre tu peux toi aussi proposer des amliorations  faire pour le rendre plus convivial  ::roll::

----------


## Marc Lussac

herch,

Ce qui est nouveau c'est surtout la colonne du milieu, si tu lis la colonne gauche et la colonne droite c'est les mmes informations que l'ancienne version.

Une fois pass le choc initial peut tre qu'avec un peu d'habitude il te plaira ce portail dans quelques jours...  :;):

----------


## Immobilis

Salut,

Il y a beaucoup trop de truc dans cette page. Je ne suis pas vraiment spcialiste en ergonomie, mais je pensais qu'en web, il vallait mieux viter d'en mettre plus qu'un cran. Ou alors mon 17" (1440x900) n'est plus assez grand.Il y a des redondances de titres d'articles => des articles apparassent plusieurs fois dans diffrentes sections.La section actualit devrait tre catgorise => les articles regroups par type correspondant  l'icone. Je n'ai pas forcement envi que les sondages ou livres occupent de la place alors que je ne suis pas forcement intress. C'etait dj le cas dans l'ancienne version, mais cela aurait t pertinent  mon avis de casser ce modle.Le cartouche de connexion devrait tre en haut ( droite il me semble).

J'aime assez la section  la une  ::): 

En fait, c'est bizarre, mais il me semble que les conseils de design donns sur les forums ne sont pas ou peu utiliss ici en fait...

D'un point de vue gnral, dans un site de cette taille, il faudrait afficher ce qu'il y a de vraiment de nouveau, les sujets chauds, les grandes sections, et les thmes.

Il faut aussi un moteur de recherche qui offre un rendu de rsultat un peu plus sympa que celui de google. Ne ne dis pas que Google n'est pas efficace, mais en ce qui concerne la prsentation des rsultats pour dveloppez, c'est plus trop a. Il faudrait rester dans le site plutt que dans cette page blanche google, avoir les thmatiques associes  une recherche.

Connaissez-vous la navigation facette? En open source il y a apparement Plone.

A+

----------


## Marc Lussac

Alors premirement c'est une V1 ce portail est destin  voluer. Deuximement la partie du haut n'a pas encore t publie elle est en travaux, et pour finir il y  actuellement effectivement des redondances entre  la une et la partie sujet les plus lus c'est normal le portail dmarre, une fois que le temps passera des sujets vont disparaitre de la une et tout sera bien complmentaire comme prvu  :;):

----------


## herch

salut,

je ne vais utiliser aucun smiley cette fois parce qu'apparemment il y en a qui n'aiment pas.  ::?: 




> Justement, en regardant les sondages le nouveau portail convient  au moins 78,39 % des visiteurs (plus ou moins) donc je doute qu'il soit possible de faire autrement.


c'est pour cela que j'ai prcis que c'tait seulement une opinion, et je ne m'attendais  ce qu'on change le look du site parce qu'il ne me plaisait pas




> Il y a beaucoup trop de truc dans cette page. Je ne suis pas vraiment spcialiste en ergonomie, mais je pensais qu'en web, il vallait mieux viter d'en mettre plus qu'un cran. Ou alors mon 17" (1440x900) n'est plus assez grand.


+1

je ne suis pas un spcialiste de design, donc je ne suis pas qualifi pour guider les designers ou donner des conseils. j'ai seulement expos l'effet que me faisait le nouveau look. Quand j'ouvre la page, il y a tout ce contenu qui m'explose dans la figure, comme  l'ouverture d'un nouveau supermarch qui vend ses produits gratuitement la premire journe -- trop de monde et une petite porte -- 

bref, ma conclusion est : qu'on on fait quelque chose, on ne doit jamais s'attendre que a plaise  tout le monde, et la plupart aiment le nouveau look, donc, c'est moi qui nage contre courant. a n'empche que je reste un fidle de developpez.com, parce que c'est tout simplement le meilleur

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je voudrais quand mme rappeler que quand on  chang le script de forum on  eu 20% de personnes qui tait trs mcontentes et que se sont manifest de faon extrmement violentes, et finalement 10 jours aprs on les  vu revenir en disant que finalement le nouveau script tait trs bien, une fois pass la *surprise initiale*...  ::lun:: 

Il y  une rsistance au changement....

Une fois de plus je reprcise que a n'est qu'une V1, qui nous apprends beaucoup, et il y  dj des demandes d'amliorations dans la pile mais il faut nous laisser le temps de les faires et il manque encore la partie haute, donc patience  :;): 

En tout cas il y  une partie que vous ne voyez pas c'est l'application backoffice et la je peu vous dire qu'il y  pas photo avec l'ancien systme, c'est minimum 10 fois mieux environ  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ca sera encore amlior mais la rubrique Emploi en ligne avec le portail : http://emploi.developpez.com/

----------


## millie

> En tout cas il y  une partie que vous ne voyez pas c'est l'application backoffice et la je peu vous dire qu'il y  pas photo avec l'ancien systme, c'est minimum 10 fois mieux environ


Et encore, pour ceux qui n'taient pas sous Windows, c'est 100 fois mieux  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Encore un : http://conception.developpez.com/

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est pas tout  fait fini, mais bon encore un : http://c.developpez.com/

----------


## millie

> C'est pas tout  fait fini, mais bon encore un : http://c.developpez.com/


Et un autre : http://algo.developpez.com

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Et un autre : http://algo.developpez.com


 ::bravo::   ::ccool::

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

au suivant :

http://vb.developpez.com/

 ::lol::

----------


## djo.mos

La rubrique Eclipse vient de basculer au nouveau portail  ::D: 

 ::arrow::  http://eclipse.developpez.com/

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,
dommage qu'on ne parle plus du design ou de l'ergonomie ...

J'aurais bien aim voir aussi la proposition d'*Erwan31*.

----------


## Erwan31

> Bonjour,
> dommage qu'on ne parle plus du design ou de l'ergonomie ...
> 
> J'aurais bien aim voir aussi la proposition d'*Erwan31*.


Bonjour Jreaux,
dsol pour le retard mais a arrive, j'ai eu quelques imprvus au niveau de mon taf...

----------


## Yogui

La rubrique Windows est au portail galement :
http://windows.developpez.com

----------


## Yogui

Et aujourd'hui :
http://pascal.developpez.com/
http://zend-framework.developpez.com/

----------


## hansaplast

je n'ai pas vu de raction non plus a la petite intgration que j'ai fait, sur la base de la propo de jreaux62.

personnellement, je trouve le rendu plus lisible avec, et je laisse ce script greasemonkey activ en permanence.

----------


## Yogui

En place galement :
http://apache.developpez.com
http://css.developpez.com
http://flash.developpez.com
http://ruby.developpez.com
http://xhtml.developpez.com

----------


## freegreg

et un de plus:
http://web.developpez.com

----------


## Yogui

C'est le tour de : http://mysql.developpez.com

----------


## Yogui

En voici des nouveaux :
http://sgbd.developpez.com
http://oracle.developpez.com
http://securite.developpez.com
http://purebasic.developpez.com

----------


## Yogui

Et encore :
http://office.developpez.com
http://access.developpez.com

 ::D:

----------


## Yogui

Et a continue :
http://qt.developpez.com
http://word.developpez.com
http://perl.developpez.com
http://jeux.developpez.com

----------


## Louis Griffont

Bonjour,

Le portail a l'air pas mal, mais j'aimais bien aussi le premier. Un peu de nouveauts ne peut faire que du bien.

----------


## cyberzoide

le nouveau systme de portail est super !
bravo !

----------


## Yogui

Voici encore de nouvelles rubriques passes au portail :
http://solutions-entreprise.developpez.com/
http://business-intelligence.developpez.com/
http://linux.developpez.com/
http://systeme.developpez.com/

----------


## kOrt3x

Est-ce que la mmorisation du login/pass pour la proposition d'une actualit fonctionne t-elle correctement chez vous ? car moi, c'est pas le cas avec Safari 4 sous Mac.

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est en panne temporairement, dsol  ::aie::

----------


## kOrt3x

Ah ok, c'est pour a.  ::D: 
Je suis la discussion pour les prochaines remontes.

Merci.  :;):

----------


## ggnore

Maintenant que les menus suprieurs sont  jour :
Les icones du menu de gauche ressortent encore plus : ils ne sont pas dans le ton du reste. Ils font annes 80 dans leur couleur et leur style. L'icne avec deux bulles de dialogue semble mal taille.L'criture en orange  ct (pour indiquer la date) ne va pas non plus avec la palette de l'ensemble.On voit bien la limite de mettre des majuscules/du gras partout : a ne met finalement rien en valeur puisque tout est mis en valeur  ::?:

----------


## Yogui

Voici galement le portail Delphi :
http://delphi.developpez.com

----------


## UNi[FR]

> Maintenant que les menus suprieurs sont  jour :
> Les icones du menu de gauche ressortent encore plus : ils ne sont pas dans le ton du reste. Ils font annes 80 dans leur couleur et leur style. L'icne avec deux bulles de dialogue semble mal taille.L'criture en orange  ct (pour indiquer la date) ne va pas non plus avec la palette de l'ensemble.On voit bien la limite de mettre des majuscules/du gras partout : a ne met finalement rien en valeur puisque tout est mis en valeur


*+1* et en particulier le point sur les icnes (dj dis dans mes prcdents messages)  :;): 

En tout cas le nouveau menu est vraiment top ! a change, et il faut un peu de temps pour retrouver ses repres mais il est beaucoup plus intuitif !

----------


## Yogui

Ne vous en faites pas, de nouvelles icnes arrivent  :;): 

Voici encore un portail en ligne :
http://sqlserver.developpez.com

----------


## UNi[FR]

> Ne vous en faites pas, de nouvelles icnes arrivent


Youpi !!

----------


## khayyam90

> Youpi !!


Et voil, une fourne de nouvelles icnes.

----------


## lvr

Personnellement je n'aime pas la nouvelle organisation de l'cran. L a fait trop  lire. J'aimais bien venir une fois par semaine, voir ce qui avait de nouveau, mais l je trouve a trs peut lisible et a n'incite pas  le lire  ::aie::  Je vais en gnral directement aux forums.
Une division haut/bas aurait t prfrable  gauche/droite.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour bonjour ! C'est encore moi !



> PROPOSITIONS CONCRETES :
> *cliquez sur ce lien :* *http://j-reaux.developpez.com/php.developpez.com.jpg* (514ko)


Je continue  maintenir que mettre "A LA UNE" en plein milieu n'est pas une bonne ide !
Je n'ai jamais vu un journal ou un magasine qui prsente sa "une" en plein milieu des pages ...




> Une division haut/bas aurait t prfrable.


+1 : je trouve aussi que "A LA UNE" serait mieux plac AU DESSUS des "ACTUALITES" :


```

```

PS: trs bien les nouveaux pictos !
Et aussi trs trs bien le nouveau menu !!

----------


## plegat

> Je continue  maintenir que mettre "A LA UNE" en plein milieu n'est pas une bonne ide !


Je suis dsol de plussoyer. 
Bon, perso, je ne regarde que les actus en gnral, donc a se limite  la moiti gauche de l'cran. Et encore, vu que je me limite aux dernires, a se rduit souvent au quart haut/gauche.

Le problme des "unes", en s'tendant sur toute la hauteur, c'est que la une qui se retrouve tout en bas de la colonne... n'est plus  la une. 
A la rigueur, pourquoi ne pas virer le texte sous le titre de chaque une? Les titres sont gnralement assez parlants pour tre explicites (roh c'est joli a comme phrase!  ::D: ), a permettrait de compacter un peu toutes les unes et d'en mettre plus en accs visuel sans devoir jouer de l'ascenseur. Un logo, le titre, un "Lire la suite", a suffirait, non?

----------


## Invit

Re-bonjour  tous,
Dsol, j'ai un gros "dfaut" .... mais c'est aussi ma principale "qualit" : je suis un perfectionniste.

Quand ca ma plait : je le dis.
Quand ca ne me plait pas : ... je le dis aussi !!

Par rapport  l'"ancienne version", le site est "super top", mais .... il pourrait tre "over the top" !!!

J'aime beaucoup le nouveau menu (il faut juste s'adapter, pour les "anciens"), les jolis pictos, ... et les rubriques en gnral.

Le site DVP m'a apport beaucoup (en terme de connaissances, dans les sens "techniques" et "humaines"), aussi, *je me sens TRES concern* par son "volution".

Il me semble trs facile de mettre les "infos" "A LA UNE" " leur place", c'est--dire "en tte" des pages (quelles que soient le nombre d'"infos" et leur mise en page :
http://j-reaux.developpez.com/tutori...-tableau-html/ )

Je dois   ::hola::  *Yogui* et  ::hola::  *Kerod* (entre autres, mais surtout en premiers) de m'avoir "intgr"  la communaut DVP, et  m'avoir donner la possibilit de "partager" (par mes tutos, le peu que je sais ...) !

*Bref ! Je n'ai pas de bons yeux (myope) mais j'ai le "bon il" !*
*Je sens "d'instinct" ce qui est "beau", ergonomique"*, ... et ce qui ne l'est  pas ...

----------


## Marc Lussac

> J'aimais bien venir une fois par semaine, voir ce qui avait de nouveau


Si tu visite l'index gnral a n'a pas de sens...

Au dbut de developpez.com je me rappelle avoir reu des emails de plaintes parce que  un moment je n'avais plus le temps et je n'avais pas pass la moindre annonce en 3 semaine ! 3 semaines sans annonce ?

Ce temps est rvolu depuis longtemps, on passe souvent environ 8 annonces par jour, ce qui fait en jour ouvrable 40 annonces par semaines, alors videment si tu doit de taper 40 annonces d'un coup une fois par semaine a fait beaucoup.... Developpez  dmarr en 1999 avec une dizaine d'auteurs, et maintenant c'est 900 auteurs qui publient sur developpez.com ! (sans parler des 5000 messages par jour sur le forum...).

La majorit d'entre vous visitez developpez au moins une fois par jour, et jusqu' plus de 8 fois par jour pour les plus assidus  ::):  

Si tu veux pas te fatiguer va visiter la rubrique ADA une fois par semaine il y  pas de soucis, mais pour l'index gnral a va pas le faire...

----------


## Yogui

En voici 3 de plus :
http://sharepoint.developpez.com
http://outlook.developpez.com
http://excel.developpez.com

----------


## Erwan31

> Il me semble trs facile de mettre les "infos" "A LA UNE" " leur place", c'est--dire "en tte" des pages (quelles que soient le nombre d'"infos" et leur mise en page :
> http://j-reaux.developpez.com/tutori...-tableau-html/ )


a ne devrait pas tre  moi de te rpondre a mais je crains qu'il ne faille attendre la V2 pour que tes remarques (plutt pertinentes) soient prises en compte.  :;):

----------


## Invit

> je crains qu'il ne faille attendre la V2 pour que tes remarques (plutt pertinentes) soient prises en compte.


Oui, je m'en doute bien.

Mais le titre de cette discussion est bien :
"Un nouveau portail dynamique  la fois professionnel et communautaire : *vos avis* ?"

Donc ... voil : je donne mon avis.

----------


## Yogui

+ :
http://asp.developpez.com

----------


## Janitrix

> Il me semble trs facile de mettre les "infos" "A LA UNE" " leur place", c'est--dire "en tte" des pages (quelles que soient le nombre d'"infos" et leur mise en page :
> http://j-reaux.developpez.com/tutori...-tableau-html/ )


J'avoue ne pas comprendre.  ::koi::  Pourrais-tu reformuler s'il te plait ?




> *Je sens "d'instinct" ce qui est "beau", ergonomique"*, ... et ce qui ne l'est  pas ...


Tu en as de la chance  ::mouarf::

----------


## kOrt3x

Bonsoir  tous,

J'ai une suggestion  faire concernant  partie "Proposer une actualit", je sais pas si c'est le bon post ?

Je voulais savoir s'il est possible de supprimer automatiquement "http://" dans le champs URL dans le cas o le lien que l'on colle possde dj "http://" ?

Je sais pas si vous voyez ce que je veux dire ?

----------


## gwinyam

Comprends pas, j'ai pas accs au formulaire en question et quand je demande  tre redirig vers le formulaire de connexion. Il m'envoie juste sur l'accueil...

Au passage, sur : http://general.developpez.com/outils/
L'image  gauche n'est pas correctement lie.

----------


## SoftAbdou

une petite anomalie en bas de la page suivante http://uml.developpez.com/outils/





> Contacter par email<\/a>'); //-->

----------


## SoftAbdou

normalement il y a aussi une bonde bleu en bas comme les autres lien de la partie UML non ?  ::koi::

----------


## Macmillenium

@SoftAbdou : tu peux signaler les bugs ici  :;):

----------


## SoftAbdou

> @SoftAbdou : tu peux signaler les bugs ici


Ok,   ::ccool::

----------


## pseudocode

Je rveille ce thread, car je me questionne sur la valeur ajoute des icones de la page d'accueil :



5 news tagues "mobile" avec 3 icnes diffrentes. Est-ce que ca aide vraiment ?

----------


## Kerod

Oui 5 news mobiles avec des icnes diffrentes tout simplement parce qu'elles sont diffrentes dans la conception et surtout le but recherch.

Une icne sondage : parce que la news introduit un sondage.
3 icnes d'actualit : tout simplement parce que ce sont des nouvelles informations sans grand consquence
1 icne discussion : je pense que tu vois ce que a veut dire.

Mais pour comprendre l'intrt de ces icnes il faut au moins lire le contenu du thread en question.  ::roll:: 

Tu voudrais que l'on mette la mme icne pour diffrentes discussions qui n'ont pas forcment la mme porte ?

----------


## pseudocode

> Tu voudrais que l'on mette la mme icne pour diffrentes discussions qui n'ont pas forcment la mme porte ?


Non, je me pose juste la question de la "valeur ajoute" de l'icne. Faut-il vraiment que le premier marqueur visuel indique la diffrence entre une news qui comporte un sondage, une qui n'en comporte pas, et une qui amne une discussion ?

Personnellement, je trouve plus pertinent que le premier marqueur soit le "domaine" de la news, a l'instar des catgories de la barre de navigation. Pour preuve, le tag "Mobiles" que tu as jug utile de rajouter comme premier mot de chaque libell de news.

Le style de contenu (sondage, ...) pourrait tre un marqueur plus discret en dessous du libell (a cot de la notation toile). Mais bon, c'est personnel.  ::D:

----------


## Kerod

Ah bah moi j'y peux, pour le moment, rien.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pour ma part, j'aurais invers les icnes "Actualit" (un calendrier) et "Evenement" (une tl).  :8-):

----------


## pseudocode

> Ah bah moi j'y peux, pour le moment, rien.


C'tait juste une remarque d'ordre gnral. Ce n'tait absolument pas dirig contre toi.  ::chin::

----------


## plegat

> Non, je me pose juste la question de la "valeur ajoute" de l'icne.


Pour ma part c'est zro (dsol d'tre aussi "brutal"...). 





> Pour ma part, j'aurais invers les icnes "Actualit" (un calendrier)


aaaaaah c'est un calendrier!!! Je croyais que c'tait une calculatrice... d'ailleurs je n'ai jamais pig pourquoi c'tait une calculatrice... c'est vrai qu'avec un calendrier, c'est plus adquat...

Histoire d'tre constructif, je trouve (avis perso donc) que ces deux icnes (actu et vnement) ne sont pas explicites. Pour dbat, article et sondage, a se comprend assez visuellement, mais pas pour ces deux. Graphiquement elles ressortent mal...

----------


## gandf

Je ne sais pas si la question a dj t pose.
Concernant la recherche sur le site, peut-on faire une limit le champs de la recherche ?

Par exemple, si je veux faire une recherche pour obtenir un cours sur C++Builder, je vais tomb sur du java, du .Net, du vb, des messages du forum et sur bien d'autres rebriques. Le nombre de cours est consquent et leur hirarchisation rend difficile les recherches manuelles. Et comme il y a de plus en plus de donnes sur le site, je pers beaucoup de temps rechercher dans les rponses du champs de recherche.

D'ailleurs, c'est plutt logique, quelqu'un qui vient pour des informations sur une fonction d'un language ou d'un environnement ne s'intresse pas trop aux autres rubriques.

----------


## Marc Lussac

On  un projet sans ce sens  :;):

----------


## Caro-Line

Bonjour,

 En faisant une recherche depuis la page d'accueil j'ai la colonne Pub/Best Of qui est en dehors du cadre (voir image jointe).
Cela m'est dj arriv plusieurs fois mais je ne me souvenais plus de comment le reproduire.

Je suis en rsolution 1280*800 (a va ? non ?), FF3.5.1.

Dsole si je suis HS, je n'tais pas trop sure de l'endroit o le signaler.

----------


## smyley

a me le fait aussi, que je sois sur FF ou Chrome.

----------


## Erwan31

Je remonte ce post pour signaler qu'il serait urgent de penser  *diminuer la largeur de l'interface* 
pour viter d'avoir des lignes exagrment longues sur les forums et tutos (pour ceux qui ne pensent pas  faire des retours  la ligne).

----------


## Tofalu

Tu peux poster un imprim ecran ?

Je rencontre pas de soucis particulier.

----------


## Erwan31

Voila

----------


## Skyounet

> Voila


Et ? 

Je vois pas ce qui gne. Moi perso a me gne pas.

----------


## smyley

Idem pour moi. Au contraire je trouve mme que c'est plaisant ...

----------


## Erwan31

> Et ? 
> Je vois pas ce qui gne. Moi perso a me gne pas.


Tu crois que j'invente des problmes qui n'existent pas?
C'est une question de confort de lecture, l'oeil dcroche beaucoup plus vite  partir d'un certain nombre de caractres par ligne, plus particulirement si le texte est long.
En gnral il vaut mieux ne pas dpasser les 80 signes (caractres+espaces) par ligne or l on en est trs loin.
Dans le cas d'un forum il est difficile de s'en tenir  cette limite
mais on peut compenser les effets d'une longueur de ligne suprieure par un interlignage plus important.

Personnellement a me gne (je dois d'ailleurs passer par une CSS User pour personnaliser 
l'interface) et je pense que c'est le cas pour pas mal de monde, mme s'ils s'en redent pas toujours compte.

----------


## Tofalu

En effet, a fait un peu long, mais tu as quoi comme rsolution pour avoir si large ? Si l'cran est trop large c'est peut tre inutile d'ouvrir la fentre en maximis non ?

----------


## Erwan31

Je suis en 1680 de large mais je dois pas tre le seul... Il y a effectivement la 
possibilit de rduire la fentre du navigateur mais tout le monde n'a pas forcment le rflexe de le faire pour amliorer son confort de lecture.  :;):

----------


## Erwan31

Est-ce trop demander que de connatre les raisons de ce refus? Le silence ne rsout rien.

----------


## khayyam90

Je dirais que c'est comme dans n'importe quel autre logiciel o tu as du texte, si tu fais des lignes trop longues, tu perds en lisibilit mais ce n'est pas une raison pour modifier le logiciel si tu as une rsolution trop importante.

On ne peut pas aussi franchement limiter la largeur de l'cran : certaines personnes avec des larges rsolutions s'en satisfont tout  fait et ouvriraient le dbat inverse si on diminuait ou bloquait la largeur de l'interface.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Je suis en 1680 de large mais je dois pas tre le seul... Il y a effectivement la 
> possibilit de rduire la fentre du navigateur mais tout le monde n'a pas forcment le rflexe de le faire pour amliorer son confort de lecture.


On  eu des avis exactement contraire au tien, c'est pour cette raison qu'on  rien fait.

Par contre ce que je trouve trange c'est que tu as la solution et donc je ne comprends pas trs bien la raison de cette insistance  nous demander de rsoudre un probleme que tu es le seul  avoir sur deux millions de lecteurs, et problme pour lequel tu as toi mme trouv une solution, solution qui  l'norme avantage d'tre personnalisable pour chaque lecteur.

Par ailleurs tu ne te rends pas compte qu'on peu avoir d'autres problemes  bien plus importants  rsoudre.

----------


## Erwan31

> On ne peut pas aussi franchement limiter la largeur de l'cran : certaines personnes avec des larges rsolutions s'en satisfont tout  fait et ouvriraient le dbat inverse si on diminuait ou bloquait la largeur de l'interface.





> On  eu des avis exactement contraire au tien, c'est pour cette raison qu'on  rien fait.


Dsol de le dire mais je pense que vous faite l le choix du nivellement pas le bas.
Se soumettre uniquement aux prfrences personnelles d'utilisateurs dont le mtier n'est pas de crer des interfaces est un choix risqu et sans doute la meilleur manire d'obtenir quelques chose d'incohrent ou tout simplement peu professionnel.
Mme si les remarques qui ont t faites sur le nouveau portail sont dans l'ensemble justifies et parfois trs pertinentes (on a pas forcment besoin d'tre du mtier pour affirmer des choses justes) les arbitrages devraient
essentiellement dpendre des personnes comptentes en charge du projet (ou pas).




> Par contre ce que je trouve trange c'est que tu as la solution et donc je ne comprends pas trs bien la raison de cette insistance  nous demander de rsoudre un probleme que tu es le seul  avoir sur deux millions de lecteurs, et problme pour lequel tu as toi mme trouv une solution, solution qui  l'norme avantage d'tre personnalisable pour chaque lecteur.


Eh bien je suis ce qu'on appelle un altruiste  :;):  D'ailleurs vaut mieux sinon je peux changer de job  ::aie:: 
La plupart des utilisateurs ont ce problme (que ce soit en 1280 ou en 1680).
La config standard est d'afficher la fentre en plein cran sans la solution de CSS User que j'ai voqu plus haut, donc le problme est prsent dans la majorit des cas, sans que la majorit des personnes qui lisent en aient conscience.




> Par ailleurs tu ne te rends pas compte qu'on peu avoir d'autres problemes bien plus importants  rsoudre.


Si si je m'en doute un peu, mais mon point de vue est celui d'un webdesigner (un peu ergonome) d'ou cette insistance qui peut vous sembler un peu dplace j'en conviens.  ::oops::  
Bref j'ai dis ce que j'avais  dire, aprs  vous de voir si vous pouvez (ou voulez) en tenir compte  :;):

----------


## Marc Lussac

Tu tourne en boucle, tu as pas compris que les autres utilisateurs ont pas ton problemes, et que les autres ne veulent pas de ta solutions, il savent grer une fentre.

Que tu nous soulve des points c'est bien, mais de la  vouloir nous donner des ordres c'est diffrent...  ::aie:: 

- Il n'y  aucun probleme en 1280 ce que tu crit c'est vraiment n'importe quoi !
- Pour le 1680, il semble que les autres utilisateurs en 1680+ prfrent garder leurs liberts de choisir eux mme l'affichage et non qu'on leur impose une solution.

----------


## Erwan31

> Que tu nous soulve des points c'est bien, mais de la  vouloir nous donner des ordres c'est diffrent...


je vous donne pas des ordres, mais des conseils plutt, aprs libre  vous de lui suivre ou pas.




> - Il n'y  aucun probleme en 1280 ce que tu crit c'est vraiment n'importe quoi !


 ::?:  Ben si Mme en 1280 les ligne sont trop longues... 




> - Pour le 1680, il semble que les autres utilisateurs en 1680+ prfrent garder leurs liberts de choisir eux mme l'affichage et non qu'on leur impose une solution.


Ma solution consistait seulement  restreindre la largeur maximum et non  fixer une largeur.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Ben si Mme en 1280 les ligne sont trop longues...


Totalement faux, tu es le seul  penser a et a aucun sens





> Ma solution consistait seulement  restreindre la largeur maximum et non  fixer une largeur.]


C'est peut tre une option  envisager sur un site "grand public", par contre c'est inutile et contre productif sur un site destin aux informaticiens

Merci de ne pas relancer le sujet on t'a suffisament rpondu et on est totalement dbord de travail

Si on  besoin de faire une "consultation" on la lancera

----------

